# Poor Responder........part 44



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

me first me first!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo Nix, you're quick!  

Laura - good that you're taking care of yourself. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but rest up as much as you can. be good to get that pool of blood out so the embryos can get comfy.

Beach - what are you planting? I got canna lilies and dahlias and an acer in the other day. Had to get the slug pellets out, as they love cannas. This year I really MUST protest them from the frost. I think I've lost a few things this year.

Steph - how's your teeth?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Woohooo!!!! laaalaaaalaaa it's the first time I've ever managed that!   

....Hmmm ok so it's a first but no need to get carried away Nix.  I think I need to get out more.  Or something 

Yes ladies, it's day 6 of stimms and the brain damage has properly kicked in. Have just shouted down the phone at the bank because I've gone overdrawn (because that would be their fault, wouldn't it ) and then put the phone down and burst into tears!  YAY - GO NIX!!!

PMA has gone AWOL and having stopped to think about it, I reckon this is the first time I've gone into a cycle thinking that it's probably NOT going to work, rather than thinking "well there's no reason why it shouldn't".  I just wanna get it over and done with so we can go to the ARGC where they're going to test everything properly rather than just telling me my eggs are [email protected]

Anyway enough about me and my psychotic behaviour

Terry- so sorry that the medical "professionals" are for some bizarre reason making a difficult and painful situation even more so.  I think you sound so calm and together considering what you're going through, they should be giving you a medal, not more bloody grief!

BG hon, hope you're ok, enjoy the gardening

Mira - hope you and Bob are ok and not overdoing it in the garden!

Laura - hope that bleeding resolves itself soon.  It never fails to amaze me how insensitive people can be to our fears though.  I know your DH means well but you can't just switch on optimism like flicking on a light switch!  And isn't it totally normal to be apprehensive with a triplet pregnancy?!  I think so!

Sorry no more perso's but my ovaries are clearly trying to push out some decent sized follies (haha! How ironic that the most pain is coming from the ovary that I KNOW is doing f  k all) so I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable sat at the pooter..  And I'm going to the hairdressers later, 3 hours sat in the same position, that'll really help!  Oh well look on the bright side, at least I'll have a nice new hairstyle by the end of the day 


Laters girlies
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww Nix -    - try and recover that PMA     I'm in a terrible mood too.  At work, suffering AF pains and have to go to the lovely clinic for scan, injection instruction & drug collection at lunchtime.

Terry - really sorry you are having to go through all this cr%p. DP always laughs at me for my loathing of doctors but I just get so fed up with them.  I have been having shorter cycles with my IUD and it is bugging me cos I've always had cycles slightly on the short side.  My GP said he had never heard of that being a problem and sent me on my way.  I dug out a load of research reports/information sheets which indicated that it could be an issue and went back armed with them, at which point he said it looked as though I was right and finally started to discuss options.  All on hold now cos of other things but still really irritating that I had to do my own research to be taken seriously.   If only all docs could be like our own dear Nicks.  Hope everything sorts out for you soon.  

Beach -  hope the garden is fun.    

Laura - it is so annoying when your fears are not taken seriously; a triplet pregnancy is going to make you anxious and, although there's probably nothing to worry about with a bit of spotting, it's still worth getting it checked just for peace of mind.  

Hi Miranda - any twinges yet??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- my favourite plants are perennials and I love hemerocalis lilies especially.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I have bundles of hemerocalis. Only problem is they don't flower for long. I have a gorgeous purple penstemon which flowers and flowers, and my mum's rose, also purple, seems to be flowering for England this year. Can't wait for our lilies to come out!

LilJen - yuk for period pain. Horrid. No, no twinges! I would have expected some by now, but nada.

Nix, are you not going to the Lister? It's just the ARGC has a great rep, but the Lister seems better for PRs.
I'm always overdrawn too - it really gets to me that they charge so much when you do - after all, if you had £35 to give them you wouldn't be od, would you? Grr.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hi Mira

yeah I messed up cos our current account in the uk doesn't have salaries paid into it anymore but there's a linked savings account with a large balance on it.  We used to have a large o/d facility on the current account but they withdrew it when we stopped paying salaries in when we moved to Frogland so I'm sposed to tfr money from the savings to the current on those rare occasions when I use the debit card. But I forgot to do the tfr so we went o/d.  I am a muppet. 

I'd forgotten about the charge, better flick a bit more dosh over to cover that too!  But aren't they sposed to be reducing those charges now? 35quid is a bit bloody steep considering they probably only pay the call centre staff minimum wage and then all they have to do is press a button to process the payment!

Sh1t is that true about Lister vs ARGC for poor responders?  I was convinced the ARGC was going to be the answer to all our prayers!  Do Lister monitor you every day?

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No they don't. In fact, I'd recommend the Jinemed above either of them, as the monitoring is so good and they don't baulk at low AMH/high FSH. Plus, both the Lister and the ARGC are so damned expensive.

But yes, the Lister has a much better record with PRs - the ARGC don't encourage PRs generally, so I've heard. But then, I've never been to the ARGC. Does anyone else know what they're like with PRs?

I just can't handle being discouraged is all! I know enough to know what my chances are without my cons/nurses being negative, you see - as do you.

xxxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys - just keeping the thread

x x x x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I would agree with Miranda and look into the Lister as well as ARGC.  ARGC has great stats but given that it has strict "entry requirements" (e.g. maximum FSH of 10), I wouldn't have said it can have had as much experience with PRs as the Lister where they don't impose such limits.  

Well I am just back from my scan. Embarrassing because of heavy blood flow but no cysts or anything like that and a "good number" of antral follicles there already, which apparently is a good sign.  Then had the dreaded FSH/E2 blood draw and have to ring back at 3 for results so fingers crossed. Am dreading my FSH having suddenly rocketed or something - it has been 4.1 and 6.9 on tests in Feb and March so should be ok but just reading about people whose FSH doubles in a month or something is terrifying me!  Anyway, assuming all is well, I have to go back to the clinic later today to pick up drugs and get told how to inject etc.  Am feeling really depressed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm setting off now to pinch some day lilies, put the kettle on


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hi again. It would be so bloody ironic to end up back at the Lister again. That's where I started off way back in 06 god seems like 2 lifetimes ago, not 2 years.  I was going to be an egg sharer but then we moved to France and as it turned out I was a pr so it wouldn't have happened anyway.

To tell you the truth I haven't really allowed myself to think too deply about the high FSH issue.  I just figured I'd go for it. Obviously if we get there and the FSH is too high then we'll have to reconsider but I haven't had mine checked since forever.  My cons here doesn't even bother to check it but I know my AMH is low.  I thought the ARGC just went on FSH? Do they base their decision on AMH too?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I really don't know; from what I've read ARGC tends to use FSH but I could be wrong.

I have just called the clinic and apparently the instruction to "call at 3" isn't a call for your results but just for a pointless chat with a nurse who tells you to ring back at 4.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Will do the AAM post first to get it over with.

9 follies in total so am I hugely relieved that there is something going on.  Dr seems happy so I feel much better about things.  Next scan Friday so hopefully things will still be OK.  Thanks everyone for all of your support, it helps so much!  I will stick around on here if that is OK?

Nix - I think we must be at the same stage, hope everything is going OK for you.      Fingers crossed you won't need the Lister or the ARGC.  I have also read that the Lister is supposed to be good for PR.  I have friends that have been to both.  The one that went to the AGRC is also a PR, she only had one go there and then moved clinics as she didn't feel comfortable there, obviously that was just her opinion and I wouldn't rule out ever going there myself.

Swoo - Good Luck with your scan tomorrow. 

LittleJenny - I think what you are doing is great.  I wish I had the foresight to have thought about such a thing.  Hope that you feel better about things soon and that the blood results come back OK.  Great news about your sister.

Terry - I was so shocked to read your post this morning.  Why the hell aren't they taking a possible ectopic seriously??  I have realised by now that just because you pay money does not mean to say that you are going to get a nice polite friendly Dr but if you wanted to pay for your peace of mind (and your health) then that is up to you.  God it makes me sick...

Miranda & Beachgirl - Happy gardening!  I would love to know more about plants but I just put them in the ground, water them and hope they grow.  Don't seem to do too badly with them, wish it was so easy to make a baby!

Laura - I hope that you are putting your feet up and that the bleeding has stopped. Regardless of the fact that you are having triplets I think it is only natural that you would be anxious if you experience bleeding.  I'm sure it is nothing.  Will you have the private scan?

Steph - Hope the teeth are OK!  Dentists yeuch!

Hello to anyone I've missed, there are a lot of you to get to know and keep up with!

Love Button xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Button - I am so relieved for you.   It is all anxiety after anxiety and 9 follies is simply fabulous.  My sister was over the moon with 5!

Swoo - good luck with the scan.     

Nix - as Button says, let's hope you don't need either the Lister or the LFC.    

Well I'm good to go - FSH came in at 4.5; ostradiol was 141 (in the pmol scale so about 38.5 in the lower scale).  Off to collect the drugs later.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure I can spare you a few clumps Beach! Most of my clumps came from my parents' garden, so they do spread.

Nix - don't go back to the Lister, it's too depressing if you did it before. I hate going back to places where I've not had the result I was after.
Best get that FSH checked before you make plans for the ARGC though. It would be such a blow if they turned round and said no after all thta build-up.

ANYway, you're not going to need all this info, are you?     that your final free cycle works - the odds are for it working, after all.

Ironically, I went to the Lister to be an egg sharer too. All the bloods were fine, then I only got one huge follie and they abandoned. That's when my AMH was checked.

Button - well done on nine follies! That's a great crop!

LilJen - get some womb juice down your neck, girl! There's no point fighting - clinics are just a bunch of shysters!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Some questions...

1. When it comes to keeping the abdomen warm I have bought some sticky heat pads for use at work.  Is it ok to use just one of these on the abdomen or do I have to be more targeted and stick one on each ovary  At home I can use a hot water bottle which is big enough for the whole lot but that will look a tad daft in the office so I'll be using the pads, which are smaller.

2. Can DP and I have sex while I am on stims?  Sorry to ask this - I did ask at the clinic but they didn't know and said they would find out and get back to me.  I can't believe nobody has asked this before though - unless my clinic's clientele have fertility problems with a fairly basic explanation. 

3. Any dietary/other tips??  I have read about milk, pineapple juice and brazil nuts but can't tell if these are to grow follies or thicken womb lining, the latter not being relevant to me!!  I assume the main focus is on lots of protein. 

4. Is it ok to have the odd glass of wine on stims?  Didn't want to ask the clinic this...  

Sorry to be a pain but any hints would be helpful.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't believe I missed the thread... been checking all day thinking noone was about!!  

Jen -    A sticky pad on each ovary!!!  Sorry that made me chuckle!! I used the heat sticky pad things this cycle just over night and used it across my lower back.  As for diet, just try to eat healthy but I honestly would't kill yourself.  Relax and have some nice treats too.  Wine in my opinion is fine... I wouldn't get trashed but the odd glass or 2 is fine.    Oh how exciting!!  What dose you on?  Great FSH!

Button - 9 is fab.  Well done!  

Nix - I have heard too ARGC has a limit of 10 for FSH, i think they are probably very good however i think there skills are with immune issues etc.  Lister personally i don't feel offers anything 'new' for PR's but of course they are positive and open minded (I believe!).  Care Notts were also very positive and do a similar protocol to Jinemed with mixing lots of drugs etc its called the SIRM protocol from the USA... they did not seem to expensive either.  Anyway hopefully you won't need to go anywhere else.  

Beach - Sounds like you have had a productive day.  

Been asleep most of the day, no more bleeding but still got lots of backache.

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Jen also sex is fine although I think once all your follies get big they don' recommend it incase you burst any.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LilJen - I recommend a heat pad over each EYE. Then you won't be able to Google anything and will just relax!  
Yes, the brazil nuts are for selenium, for the womb lining, so you don't need to worry about that. Protein's the thing, though i don't know if there's any basis for it.

You can carry on having sex, and doing everything as noral - your body's being pumped with drugs to do the work, so I wouldn't worry about doing anything special.

Laura - good you've found us again! And good you've had lots of rest. Will you be able to sleep tonight?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

haha LJ, you are funny. of course you have to call to waste your time, that's much of the point of the treatment you know! adn to be depressed and dependent on them is absolutely fundamental!

Good nos, well done. 

question - as Im obsessed, how does your highest FSH (6.9 think) correlate with the weird AMH result? was it that month too? i wonder how they interact?

pretty sure you would/will be fine anyway but glad you are doing the feezing if better for your peace of mind. everyone will do it in a few years wait and see. i wish i had; i thought about it a few years ago but the techniques were not as good and it didnt seem worth it. i would do it now like a shot.  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - After the excitement of the Apprentice final I will flop wth exhaustion!  I really am sleeping at every opportunity at the moment.  I do wake up early though about 5/6am hungagry and have to go and have brekkie!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening PR's

Laura, I bleed upto 12 weeks with Niall and it was bright red.  Maybe you've had another implantation bleed  .

Miranda, I am also a boot fair hunter!!!

Just wanted to thank those of you who answered my few questions about Jinemead.  May well go to see them in July.  Can I just ask (another one sorry), so you can stimm in the UK and fly over in the 2nd week, where you all put on the long protocol, and what is the Lez..... drug?  Lastl (for now) where do you order the DHEA?

Hello to everyone.

Oh re: ARGC , they are not as strict on the fsh thing now, but do prefer you to stimm when your fsh in below 10, (I know someone who waited a year until this was below 10).  Mr T believes that one stimms  better when the fsh is lower, and it appears that this may be true actually but many clinics disagree.  You are tested daily, 3 hormones usually tested and when I went there in 2006 it was £ 90.00 a day, so really adds up especially if you stimm for longer.  AS a PR I feel, like Jenny, that The Lister would be a better bet if you had to choose beween the 2, The Lister's states are just below ARGC and they do not have any restrictions on who they take on bored.  Hope this helps.

Sam xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, we were all on the short protocol Sam - long protocols knock our ovaries for six.

You can start stimming here though, then fly out. However it's no less expensive to do it that way, and you'd have a fair trip to London for the scans - I'd recommend going there for the full 18 days, with perhaps your family joining you for the second week if you wanted to cut down on costs.

It's so much less stressful and could pay dividends for your cycle.

Letrazole works like Clomid to increase the number of follicles. It made me feel seasick! And though i had more follicles I still had just the four eggs. laura though, had seven eggs - more than her three UK cycles put together, so it must work for some.

laura - I can't believe it's all coming to an end tonight! I will be BEREFT without the Apprentice.   I look forward to it all week...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - The onlt thing I hated about goign to turkey was I missed 3 weeks of the apprentice!

Sam - They prefer PR's to be out there for the whole treatment then its easier for then to change your meds as needed. 


Ohhhh 20 mins to go!!!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Miranda, do you mean it wouldn't be less expensive because of the trips to London?, Would I have to pay for scans at a London clinic then?  There is no way I could be away from Niall , he would have to join me for the whole period, (I went to Paris on a Hen day and was in tears on my return when I saw him).  I do tend to stimm for around 14 days (usually). From reading the info on the web, Jinemead have deals with a couple of hotels (I would use the one with the pool because of Niall), is that a fixed cost or dot hey charge extras for your partner.  I guess Miranda that the cost for me at The Lister was £ 3500 and may drugs came to £ 1000, this is the figure we are talking about if I went to Turkey?

I love the Apprentice, I think I was the Alex to win, you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sam I had the 3,500 package (nice hotel) with Jinemed and my flights were about £400. If you want to do half it london its £350 more, that includes all the scans in London.  The Cheaper package is £3,100 I think.  So for everything it was about £4000 and I had a lovely holiday!

I keep changing my mind about who will win.... I think he likes Claire... I don't!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Laura...will discuss with dp.. Whats the difference in the package?  

Me to, much to bossy, she is 23 and on, was it £ 82,000 with a £ 26,000 grand bonus.  Must remind ourselves to leave public sector work eh?  Don't even get me started on the Alex on BB last night, my god!!!  Yes I do watch it, despite every year saying that I am not going to!!!

Oh my god its on!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I like Claire! Alex is useless!

The thing is, you can have 18 days over there for about the cost of your Lister cycle - that extra £350 would ggo a long way towards your meals. I ate at really nice places, determined to make it a proper holiday, but there were v cheap places to eat too.

Both me and Laura were at the Gonen - the one with the pool - and it was lovely. The other hotel, the taslik, I didn't really like, but I know others who've been happy with it. The breakfast is sooo much better at the Gonen!

It's a fixed cost - you wouldn't pay any more for your OH being there the whole time, as you're in the same room. The extra would be meals.

It saved us a fortune, as PESA sperm extraction here is over £3,000 and there it was £500, plus ICSI is no more money over there and the Lister charged an extra £1,080 for it.

They also don't charge any extra for blasts or assisted hatching - bargain!

But yes, definitely consider going there for the whole shebang, because it will be much, much better for your cycle.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Guys

Hope everybody is ok today.

I am busy trying to put piccies onto ********...it takes forever. Or perhaps I aint doin it right. 

Nix - Added you to my ******** friends. 

Girls Can everybody add Nix to the ******** Friends once she shows up on my friends list? Thanks

Night night
Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try the quick uploader? I find it doesn't take that long?

Oooh, I'll have a squint at your piccies!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry - long me post coming up (back for some personals later!) - just wanted some opinions please.

I had email from my Jinemed consultant today, and it has thrown me a bit - not sure what to decide for the best.

I'll explain, for those who don't know I had FSH tested in January at 8.1, February at 7.1. Didn't test it in March and then in April I went to the Jinemed to try a short protocol with Letrazole and full stimulation. Before going I went on the OCP to synchronise my cycle with the flights etc. When I got there I was scanned and no antral follicles could be found (wasn't too concerned though as my ovaries have been difficult to find in the past). My blood was tested and my FSH had shot up to 20 (!!) with e2 reading of 8. I then had 7 days of stims and nothing... no follicles developed so the cycel was cancelled.

I then returned last month and tried Natural IVF, which produced an embryo, unfortunately I got BFN again.

After this BFN I let my consultant know and he said he thought I should try one more cycle of natural IVF, then if that didn't work, to try Microflare Protocol (microdose Lupron I think). He said if both of those don't work, we should consider donor eggs. I emailed him back to say we will only be having one more treatment with my own eggs in July, as we have already considered donor eggs and are booked for DE treatment on September (at Reprofit), if I am not pregnant by then. I asked him what he felt would give me the best chance statistically in one try.

Today I had an email from him:

_Dear Stephanie,

The best rate for getting pregnancy with our microflare or Letrozole
protocol would be (considering your previous history) about 15%.

If you would like to try again I would recommend Microflare protocol + 300
IU of FSH. This protocol may be initiated by Dr. Ertan and come to Turkey if
you have eggs seen on ultrasound. Choosing of microflare protocol may give a 
better chance
regardless of FSH level or antral follicle count. Because we
tried Letrozole and you tried other protocols I think we should give your
ovaries a new chance, new protocol.

Thank you and best of luck.

Teksen Camlibel_

As far as I know (have emailed him back to ask him to elaborate on what the protocol means)microflare protocol entails taking the pill first, then a few days after you stop you take Lupron for 2 days, then start stims while still having a micro-dose of Lupron each day too.

I'm fairly convinced taking the pill was what caused my FSH to spike so high and that it shut me down too much so I got no follicles... I hadn't done anything differently from when it tested reasonably low in Jan/Feb and the highest it has been before was 12.1. I mentioned this to him before but he didn't seem to think it was the pill.

So... I'm not scared to try something different and would really like to take his advice - but am worried that if I take the pill again I will get the same no-response as the first try at the Jinemed... .. and I know that if that was the case I will really beat myself up!

I am thinking it might be better to try natural IVF again, and if I have more than the 2 follicles I had last time on the day 2 scan, and get my FSH tested and its not bad, to then throw some stims into the mix - but not sure if I would be able to do that as the drugs are sent over from the Jinemed to the Portland I think, so think if I was to stim it would have to be decided before. Hmmm 

What to do? - having a crisis of confidence and feel like whatever I decide will be wrong 

Any thoughts girls?

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I would explain your concerns over taking the pill.  I'm quite sure there is no problems doing the flare protocol without the pill, just do stimms.  I do agree stim drugs would give you better chance its so risky doing natural with only one egg.  As this is your last go I would go with what gives you the best shot.  BUT i would go with your instincts, if you feel a natural cycle suits youthen I would go for that.  

Well well well, that was not what I was expecting.  I liked Lee though, he was always the underdog.  Helena let herself down this week with her whinging!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all - just a quickie

Can't believe Alex won!

Just got back from parents evening! and watched apprentice rather than write reports!!

Steph - I am scared of the pill- took it for years and was never the same afterwards, then it took ages to get back to normal- so in the end. I did long protocol without it and bc I was in England for half - it didn't matter whether period was late - we just booked flights when needed. just ask if you can do that protocol without the pill?

Laura - you keep resting! Can't believe you'll be due before me!!!! How strange is that!!!! You are lucky it's 5/6 am you wake  up - mine was 2 am for weeks, then went to 12pm - even if I had only gone to bed an hour earlier. Now it has gone to 5am the last few days!!!

Gradually telling people at work - but after being so secretive and superstitious for so long - finding it hard!!! 

Promise I will get a ticker soon!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Steph- I agree with Laura, go with what you feel most comfortable with but as it's your last chance maybe consider doing a stimmed cycle rather than a natural one as it's such a gamble?

I fear they will tell me the same thing, that I only have a very low percentage it will ever work. I will ask about having Letrozole when I get over there and I'm now wondering if I should go for Laura and Miranda's protocol rather than my agreed one of 150iu of each (gonal F+ Menopur) Any thoughts anyone?

Laura- Sorry to hear you've had some spotting but I'm sure all is well.  

LJ- Good luck with the stimms.

Miranda-No signs of the baby boy? I too am scared of giving birth (although I'm not pregnant YET) but it'll be worth it once you get him in your arms. 

Hi Bugle!! Glad to hear all is going well with you. 

Anyone watching BB? Can't stand Alex and her little crew.   

Hi to all. Love/Ophelia


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bought time you got a ticker me thinks Bugle!  Yep the babes will be here probably the begining od December... hopefully midle to end if I'm lucky. 

I will miss out on the joys of labour!    C-section with triplets!

Mrs O  - I obviously think my protocol was a good one... did you not do it before and it didn't agree with you?  Are you taking DHEA?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you for your responces, Miranda when you same it would be the same cost as The Lister, are you saying it would be £ 3500, does this include drugs?  I would then have to pay for flights and meals, therefore I suppose it would add up to the £ 4500 in total, roughly.

Hi Steph, I am sure I was told by my consultant at The Lister that it was not worth measuring fsh before the start of stimms if you were taking the pill (like me) as it does not give a true reading.  However, I am unsure as to how much it bumps up/reduces your fsh?  Interestingly though, if it doesn't have any effect as your consultant suggested then under Mr T's train of thought at ARGC, if your fsh is high that month, as it was, you wouldn't stimm as well.  The problem is, that it being in Turkey it would be difficult to stop the cycle because you are out there.   Sorry that was so obvious wasn't it.

I am glad Nick won.  

Thank you for your words of wisdom.

Hi Ophellia.
Sam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn... it's so tricky Steph, but I'm a great believer in you and your belief in what you're doing, having a positive effect on the outcome.
So if you feel that the pill was what caused the issue, don't take it. Whatever the ins and outs none of us will ever know, but the fact is your faith in the pill was badly shaken, so don't take it.

On the issue of how much FSH to take, I think I would err on the side of stimulation. Go for the numbers one last time, but go for a different combo to give you that frisson a new regime gives you.

Without the pill though, there's the issue of how long to spend over there and I'd say for safety's sake take the whole time - don't risk the timing going wrong.

Go for the option that makes you feel most comfortable and most positive - it's the one that is most likely to work.  

Mrs O - yeah, Alex is NASTY. And I haven't even watched much of it yet! Mario's calling Stephanie 'haemorrhoid' was hilarious! As an aside - Bloody hell! I spelled piles right first time!  

Bugle - tisk! Get back to those reports!   It was good though, wasn't it?

Laura - I loved lee - if it wasn't going to be Claire I wanted him to win. God, what a great series it's been.

Sam - the costs break down as: £1500 for IVF/ICSI, £750 drugs and £750 hotel. I paid £350 more for the four star hotel, and another £500 for the drugs. So, £3,750 altogether. the flights are about £130 and then you have all your meals out.
My FSH wasn't measured at the Jinemed - I had been on the pill and wouldn't have wanted it tested. I don't know why they did with Steph, knowing she had been on the pill - still can't work that one out?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here - I found this on the net, Steph:

Concerning the measurement of FSH levels whilst on contraceptive pills, the FFPRHC states:

"Assessments of FSH levels are unreliable when women are using combined contraception even if measured in the pill-free interval. However, FSH levels can be measured while using progestogen-only contraception (POPs, injectables, implants and the LNG-IUS)."

What pill were you on?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Miranda

You are a star, thank you, your experience, willingness and consistant support is on a match with Lukey's, thank you.

Off to bed.

Sweet dreams.

P.s, Mario is a total .anker, when he said that he felt it was degrading of Rachel? dressing up as a cheeky girl, where he made it known that he has paid for his wife's breasts and he wants her to lose weight....ar$ehole!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Too true! I think he might be the one to go Friday, though Steph is a target for all the teenage girls who vote!

Night night birdie. And... anytime, ok?

xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi again 

thanks for the input my lovely friends - have also posted on the Multiples thread so will see what comes up.

*Miranda* - it was Microgynon - a combined pill. So yes, it could have skewed the result. But I also feel it must have shut me down too, as there were no follicles to be found at baseline scan.

From what I have seen the pill *has* to be taken as part of this microflare protocol, like you say I haven't a lot of faith in it and if I got a non-response-cancelled month again I would blame the pill (and myself for taking it  ) regardless of whether it was the cause or not. 

So - that brings me back to the sensible coice being to make a decision on the first scan day - am now thinking maybe I could plan to do a stimulated cycle, starting in London (thereby having the stimm drugs/Letrazole all ready if I need them) - scan and FSH/e2 blood test at Harley Street - if there more than two follicles go for full stim, if FSH looks too high I would know it was a more genuine result this time. If only one/two follicles to start then maybe make the decision to just do natural IVF as before. Hmmm... will see what Teksen replies/email him tomorrow once we've slept on it, and hopefully they can accommodate us.

So sorry to babble on so much - is so hard to know what to do knowing this is my last chance - I know its a slim chance but still....

*SJC* - the "Cost of IVF" page on the Jinemed website ( http://www.ivfturkey.com ) breaks down the costs, I'd give you the direct link but the site seems to be down at the moment. The extra £500 Miranda mentioned was added due to her being a poor responder, and was agreed at consultation stage.

*Ophelia* - it's a tricky one as there are valid reasons for trying a slightly milder stim (maybe better quality eggs), you can always increase it if you need to. I think if I was you I would definitely try the Letrazole again, as you had that on the cycle where you got pregnant before. So long as you had support for your lining as it does cause that breakthrough bleeding a little - was that a problem before? I'm sure your statistical chances of getting pregnant are higher than mine as you have managed it before, unlike me, you are also a few years younger. 

*Bugle* - hope you are feling better now you are getting a bit more sleep at night 

*Beach* - how's your cough hon - still feeling coldy? Thinking of you lots and hope things happen over the weekend for you 

*Sarah* - will have a look at your piccies - not seen Nix come up on your new friends yet?

*Button* - 9 follicles at this stage is excellent  - so pleased for you and hope everything continues to go well   

*Nix* - have you booked/had a consult at the ARGC yet? Hope you don't need either ARGC or Lister as this next free cycle will work for you.   

*LittleJen* - excellent blood results - you should get a great batch of eggs  Good luck with stimming hon   
*
Laura* - hope bleeding and cramps have stopped, take care of yourself hon and take it easy   

Sorry if I have missed anyone 

Dentists was horrible1  - hated it - one small filling and scale/polish - glad I haven't got to go back again for a long time! 

Steph xxx

/links


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR x

Not a very happy chap this morning, both of us have terrible coughs and spent half the night awake....what excellent timing, I'll be going into hossie next week for medical m/c with a hacking cough...what joy!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Beach poor you  Ive been awake most of the night too think its cause of opp tom!! How are you feeling apart from the cough?
Laura glad bleeding has stopped hun and make sure you get lots of rest 
Steph sounds like doing part of your cycle here might be your ansa? 
Mir any signs?? My Sis was due yesterday but no movements there either!!
Love to all 
xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- like I've been run over by a steam roller, had a tearful session this morning and argued with DH as he went to work, can't cope with all the stress.  DH told our nosey next door neighbour to eff off this morning.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Poor you its so hard isn't it  I found the waiting so hard its like you can't move on at all. I ended up having an ERPC in the end as I couldn't cope with waiting any more. I'm going to work now but I'll have my phone if you want to text me sending you big  and  xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Merse- going to go and have some toast in my new toaster...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Beachgirl

Just wanted to send you a massive hug sweetheart    

Take care and enjoy that toast  

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel, DH is ringing the clinic this aft so I can have a scan and see what's happening, or rather not happening then we'll be booking in for procedure next week


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Beach -    I doubt they will do the op if you have bad cold?  

Merse - God is your sisters baby due already?  thats flown by.  What a day to have an op! Friday 13th!!! I felt much better after my adhesion op.. hope it has sam effect for you.  

Mirra - Any movement?

Steph - What did the multiple cycles advise?

I'm being  a worry wart, feel like I have no symptoms, no nausea/ sore boobs nothing, had some more brown spotting this morning.  Off to work about 12, off to Brighton for a meeting.  No point sitting at home worrying.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, it's just so terribly SAD   And so hard for you, to have to keep waiting and waiting - what incredible pressure you must be under, K. I think you are so resilient and patient, waiting it out. Your poor DH too - it must be getting to both of you so badly. No wonder you have a cough - you must be so run down.

Merse - hello! Hope work is enjoyable - must be nice to travel round to different people.

Morning Rachel!

Steph - I don't think one HAS to take the OCP for a microflare protocol - I think it's the Lupron, Clomid or Letrazole that makes it a microflare. The pill is just to 'rest' the ovaries before giving them the drug that's meant to multiply the follicles, then the FSH drug comes in after that to fatten them up.
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong! But I think the flare bit is the follie multiplyer.

Microgonyn is the pill I took too, so I don't think it was the wrong pill to take generally, but might have been the wrong one for you. Perhaps there's another progesterone-only one that would suit better? And perhaps you could take it for just two weeks rather than four? Just a suggestion, because I know how you feel about the pill.

Laura - stop worrying! The symptoms come and go, and chances are if something was going wrong you'd have symptoms, so you can't know! It' such a scary time though. 
I was born on Friday 13th! So if Bob comes them I'll know he should really be called Damien...

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Isn't spotting and cramps a sign of M/c though... had both of them yesterday!  I should have tons of symptoms with 3 of them in tehre.. surely?! 

Anyway  ... time for a bath. Prob no room for both of us now M!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, not spotting and cramps - agony and bleeding. Now just chill out! Soon time for your second scan - you'll be fine. 
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Laura and Mir- that's what's worrying me, I'm not going for surgical m/c I'm having medical m/c which is tablet and pessary so worried that my cough will make me lose total control of womb and bladder, already feel as if I'm wetting myself when I cough hard so I can just imagine what it will be like, oh the joys of life.

Mir- it's really got to us both, DH has to go to work everyday and put ona  brave face as only his boss and a couple of close colleagues know, everyone else thinks he just looks ill and tired and have no idea why...

Nothing to do today, watching JK, ordered a new phone yesterday so that should be coming and some new bedding from Next so that should also be delivered today.

Wonder how next door will be with us now too, worried that she'll have rung the police to complain about being sworn at.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well if she does, just explain the strain you've been under... I promise nothing will happen. You'd have to swear at her every day for months to get any action taken.

It's just too awful, having to put on a brave face. is his boss nice?

When are you scheduled to go in?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir    nothings booked yet, will ring this pm and try and arrange a scan then go in next week, all depends when they say I can have a side room as it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It damn well should be guaranteed for situations like that - they can't expect you to sit on a maternity ward.  

What's the bedding like? Is this retail therapy or did you need new bedding? I must get some when I have two pennies to rub together - been using mum and dad's old set for so long.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - To be honest I didn't knwo the difference between medical m/c and dnc.  Didn't like to ask.  That sounds less traumatic? Although I prob would prefer to be asleep and then wake up and all over.  Don't worry about coughing and weeing everywhere... we've all been in these nasty situations and the nurses have seen it all.  

We had new bedding for xmas but when Tim changes it he mixes up all the sets so it never loots nice... was always have differennt pillowcases etc!!   He says it shouldn't matter you only sleep in it... guess he is right!

I think your home is dead fancy Beach... with your jimmy choos and new bedding!  

I watched JK too!  

Enjoy your day ladies...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just had an email from Romina.  It was very odd.  Basically it said...

'Dear Laura, wow 3 babies, I'm shocked too! Triplets run a very high risk of miscarriage.  Also you can have a reduction down to twins between week 11-12.  Congratualtions'    Cheery a!  

Right I really must go now.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- it's not that fancy, I'll post some pics and you can see it....

WHat a strange email to get!

Mir-I just fancied some new stuff and it arrived whilst I was at B & Q with mum, dad's done new bolt on gate so that' good.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo crikey - think that's where skill with language would be a plus! Don't fret Laura - just take each day as it comes and don't stress. 

Argh - I swear I could feel Bob engaging on my walk with the dogs! Just like period pain and IBS all mixed together, with the urge to push too. But it felt like that IBS thing where you want to have a big poo!

I want to go back to Turkey and have Dr Tesken deliver him - don't know why. 

God bless dads, Beach! What have you got him for Father's Day? Mine's sooo hard to buy for - he's got everything!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- so far not got anything as not felt up to buying father's day stuff...think mum will get me a top for him as there's nothing else he wants.

What do you think to this? Looking at a 2nd table n chairs for new patio area we're doing when we get the money and time!

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9846495&fh_view_size=6&fh_eds=%3f&fh_sort_order=1&fh_sort_by=_price_rrp_min&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3c%7b10064%7d%2fcategories%3c%7b10068%7d%2fcategories%3c%7b8960071%7d%2fspecificationsProductType%3dDining+Sets&fh_refview=lister&ts=1213264713547&isSearch=false&_DARGS=/diy/jsp/bq/stores/rangechecker/store_search.jsp&selected=range&_requestid=14876

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lovely! I can just see you tucking into parmintier potatoes at that!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

are you saying my cooking's not that good  . it'd look nice with lots of day lilies around it adding colour


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm saying it's very posh looking, so you'll need to make your lovely posh food to eat on it!  

And of course, wear those Jimmies at the same time.  

Oo, I like a bit of posh, me.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
*
Laura* - what a weird email  hmm I know she's always very busy but a little sugar on top wouldn't have gone amiss!  like Mira says its prob just the language thing. I'm sure the pains are everything stretching down there hon - you have three times as much baby to accommodate in the same amount of time as one - don't worry  And don't worry about the lack of symptoms - not everybody gets them - I'm sure Kim on the Jinemed thread said she's had none except slightly sore boobs and tiredness, and she's just said she's expecting twins.

*Beach* - I'm so sorry you feel so awful - hope it wont interfere with getting things sorted out next week 

*Merse* - good luck with op tomorrow, hope all goes well 

*Mira* - oooh sounds like things are starting to happen - how exciting! 



Miranda7 said:


> Steph - I don't think one HAS to take the OCP for a microflare protocol - I think it's the Lupron, Clomid or Letrazole that makes it a microflare. The pill is just to 'rest' the ovaries before giving them the drug that's meant to multiply the follicles, then the FSH drug comes in after that to fatten them up.
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong! But I think the flare bit is the follie multiplyer.


I'm pretty sure Lupron is a downregging drug (not like Clomid or Letrazole) I think the idea is you shut down the ovaries with the pill and the first couple of days of Lupron, then continue to take a tiny dose of Lupron alongside the stims, which spark the ovaries off, utilising the body's own FSH and LH as well. Not gonna make any decisions till we hear back from Teksen re exactly what microflare protocol is etc. - I want to know from him rather than trying to work it out from googling different stuff as its all so complicated.

For Father's Day I picked up a book in M&S - "The AA Guide to Great Days Out 2008" - £8 - looks good! It was his birthday only last week and he goes mad if I spend a lot of money on him twice so this is ideal, as he's so active and always frogmarching my Mum off somewhere new! 

Right, I'm off now to do some food shopping! and later gonna maybe sort out a few bits to ebay as its a 5p listing day today!

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

This is from Wiki on Lupron: 
By causing constant stimulation of the pituitary GnRH receptors, it initially causes stimulation (flare), but thereafter decreases pituitary secretion (downregulation) of gonadotropins luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH).

Clomid: Clomifene acts by inhibiting the action of estrogen on the gonadotrope cells in the anterior pituitary gland. Since the estrogen receptors are prevented from recycling, the body perceives estrogen levels to be falsely lower than they actually are. As a result, the body releases more gonadotropin-releasing hormone from the hypothalamus, which drives the pituitary secretion of follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH), leading to a higher rate of ovulation and hence pregnancy.

Letrozole: It has been used for ovulation induction by fertility doctors since 2001; having less side-effects than clomiphene citrate (Clomid) for the patient. A Canadian study presented at the American Society of Reproductive Medicine 2005 Conference suggests that it may increase the risk of birth defects compared with a control group, however a more detailed follow-up study found no basis for concern when letrozole is used for ovulation induction.[1]

My understanding of the protocol is that you only take the Lupron for a few days at the beginning, to get the flare bit, so it's not actually used as a downregulator? Which is the same effect as taking Clomid for the first five days - that's what I did with the Lister. If you have Lupron all the way through it would become a downregulator... I _think_...

Both Lupron and Letrozole are used in breast cancer treatment - another reason I feel they're similar. Hmmmn.

I'll be very interested to hear what Dr T has to say!

/links


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks hon - hadn't seen that - that's really interesting - from what I've read, for example:

_Lupron is a gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) agonist, which means it should stimulate the release of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH) from the pituitary gland.

What is seen, in actuality, is a paradoxical effect. After an initial stimulation of gonadotropin release, Lupron actually prevents release of FSH and LH. This is the desired clinical application of Lupron in an ovarian stimulation cycle.

By preventing the pituitary gland from stimulating the ovaries with FSH, and preventing LH from triggering ovulation, the ovaries are effectively "turned off". This allows your physician to control the amount of ovarian stimulation by the amount of medication you inject.

Ovulation is also not likely without the surge of LH that is also blocked by Lupron. When the follicles are ready, ovulation can be triggered by giving human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG), which has structural similarities to LH. After ovulation has been triggered there is no further need to continue Lupron.

A Lupron flare takes advantage of the early stimulatory effects caused by Lupron. By lowering the dose and fractionating it into two doses it is believed there may be less suppression from the Lupron and there may be a "booster" effect._

Sooo.... it seems Lupron can act as a downregulator, a stimulator (in that it causes the pituitary gland to produce a rush of FSH and LH in the body) and an ovulation supresser (like cetrotide), depending on how much is given and when - no wonder its all so confusing!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's like an all-in-one! So confusing. Hope Dr T can clear it up.

Typical - just as you get used to what things do, you get a blooming paradoxical drug!  

I've just fallen asleep on the sofa - I can usually read for hours and every time I do I fall asleep at the mo!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Steph   As you know my FSH spiked at 20 in April, but rather than it being the HRT that I’m on, I personally think it’s the fact that the high dose of Menopur (450 for 14 days) pushed my body to it’s limits and my wildly high FSH since is as a result of my body trying to regulate itself after the stress of the cycle. You might have been the same?? I definitely think I would go for your scan and also have your FSH tested too before you commit. Are your periods regular, would you really need the pill again? Oh and I would go with a stimmed cycle if this is going to be your last hun.

Nix hasn’t come up on my friends list yet

Mirra - OOOOOhhhh might Bob be on his way out....how exciting    

Nix   I have sent a friend request for you on ********. Hope you are doing well me darlin xxx

Beach – Hiya hun. I am so sorry that you are suffering on top of everything else. It’s probably because you are so run down with the upset that you’re poorly too now. I am sending you a massive Bury  
How was the toast from your new toaster? Oh and I promise to get to grips with this scramble thingy too xxx

Merse   Hope your op went well and you’re not in too much pain xx

Laura – OMG, what a lovely email from Romina….NOT!!!

I am all on my lonesome until Sunday, Paul went to Magalluf this morning on his best friend's stag do. He's phoned me twice this afternoon already and it's getting harder and harder to understand his slurred speach. Oh the joys!!!

Getting really anxious now about Saturday.

Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Sarah, thanks for the   have you got anything planned for whilst Pauls' away?

Mir- tried to upload some photos to here but my file was too big!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Steph, I agree with Swinny. my fsh increased drastically on Clomid - cons said it cldn't but the facts were plain to see. and of course given the anti estrogenic properties of Clomid, that makes perfect sense. yes another nail in the coffin of fsh testing though....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Swinny said:


> Steph  As you know my FSH spiked at 20 in April, but rather than it being the HRT that I?m on, I personally think it?s the fact that the high dose of Menopur (450 for 14 days) pushed my body to it?s limits and my wildly high FSH since is as a result of my body trying to regulate itself after the stress of the cycle. You might have been the same?? I definitely think I would go for your scan and also have your FSH tested too before you commit. Are your periods regular, would you really need the pill again? Oh and I would go with a stimmed cycle if this is going to be your last hun.


Hmmm but I hadn't had a cycle before this test for over a year (Jan '07) - and this FSH test was taken on day 2 *before* I started stimming. All I had taken between the 7/8 readings in Jan/Feb and the 20 reading was the pill.

My periods are fairly regular, and I wouldn't need to take the pill to regulate them (and wish I hadn't back in April!), however everything I have read says that taking the pill is part of the microflare protocol.

Still waiting for reply from Prof. T, know he is in meetings all week though so may be a while... going to try not to worry about it any more till I hear from him, as I really wanted a break from the worry for a couple of weeks before we start again, and am only winding myself up!

"Ohhmmmmmmmmmmmm" 

Steph x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there!

Been AWOL a bit - deal on at work.

Laura - thanks for the heat pad advice; I now have 3 on - one on each ovary and one on my back!!    Now don't worry about the email - it really is a language barrier thing.  just concentrate on caring for your three precious bundles.  Looks like December will produce a bumper crop on the PR thread - you, Bugle and Kate are all due then totalling 6 babies in all!    

Nix - still hoping you don't need another clinic but my sister was with Care Manchester and they seemed to work for her! 

Miranda - DP read your comment about a patch on each eye and thought it was fab!! 

Swinny - hi there - best of luck for Saturday.  I can imagine you are really nervous.       

Bugle - I can understand about the superstition thing.   Kate's work still don't know...  

Steph - I can see your dilemma.  I don't know much of the technical stuff but I do think that external oestrogen such as the pill can make your FSH temporarily skyrocket.  In fact, I read it somewhere online but can't find the link now...   Anyway,    

Beach - there are no words and I am so very sorry...  

Ophelia - hi there!

Merse - good luck for the op tomorrow... 

SJC - hello! I think the Jinemed sounds great and you are right to look into it.  

Anna III - yes for your info the dodgy AMH was the same month as the 6.9 FSH.  However, judging by yesterday the clinic are completely ignoring my out of line AMH result, without actually admitting there was an error...   

Well - I managed the injection last night!!  Felt very proud.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done LilJen!You'll be like a pro in days.

Steph - if nothing's getting clearer, just put it out of your mind till Dr T gets back to you - no point stressing! It's a minefield, it seems to me.

Beach - are you using photobucket?

Sarah - I get the distinct feeling he is - hope I'm right!
Awww, Paul sounds like he's having a good time! Magaluf eh?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Agrrrrrrrrrrrr just lost a really long post 
Right scaled down version!
Laura ignore email 
Mir engaged a !!!!!!!!!!
Beach   
steph hope you get something sorted soon 
Jen well done on injection!
Swin opp tom!
Just off to iron my pj's for tom obviously only do this when going into hospital as I have a life!!
love to all xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ironing PJs? Will you be there quite a while Merse?

good luck for tomorrow - hope everything goes well and you feel great soon!

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

May have to stay in over night so would feel embarrassed to take them all scrunched up like I normally wear them!!!   xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I love PJs - they are so fab!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a pair on now!! Just been out to dinner and had roast beef yummy then shower an PJ's - heaven!! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got two sets in Peacocks the other day, and they feeeel ssoooooo niiiiice...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

evening, mir, not tried photobucket, when I have chance tomorrow I'll do so then, just off to watch a bit of tv then bed xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

one of my fave websites...

http://www.sleepyheads.com/

fast and not overpriced shipping to the UK too

external link - FF not responsible for fabness of PJs etc.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're all PJ crazy! Gah - you and your external links LilJen - you are so naughty!

I'm going to go and read I think - haven't been able to concentrate all day.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just back from Brighton!!

Eeeekkkkk!!! Mirra please text me when you go in..... not long now!!! I'm so excited!!

Good Luck tom Merse!  

Shattered must sleep, thank crunchie tomorrow is friday.  Catch up with everyone tomorrow!

XXXX


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Coo! You lot are on a roll, I have been laughing out loud at some of the one liners in the last couple of days' posts!



LittleJenny said:


> external link - FF not responsible for fabness of PJs etc.





Miranda7 said:


> LilJen - I recommend a heat pad over each EYE. Then you won't be able to Google anything and will just relax!





LittleJenny said:


> thanks for the heat pad advice; I now have 3 on - one on each ovary and one on my back!!


  

BG hon - So sorry you're feeling ill on top of everything else. Try not to worry about the row with DH you're both ill and upset and you're bound to be touchy. As long as you kiss and make up again afterwards  . And don't worry about the neighbour, she'll get over it!

Steph - like the others have said, I think it's best to go with what makes you feel most comfortable. You can go mad listening to all the conflicting advice otherwise! 

Sarah I accepted your ** invite and I've added you too Mira  Anyone else?

Sorry I'd love to do more persos but I'm so knackered I can't think straight! Had a scan today, follies apparently growing nicely and faster than they did on previous attempts. I think there's 9 again. He's upped the dose of Menopur to 450 for the next couple of days, then a bood test on Sat after which he'll say when I can trigger; he estimates EC will be Monday or Tuesday so we're nearly there now  He also mentioned taking heparin after ec to help with bloodflow? Have any of you heard of this?

Anyway must go and crash it's taken me about an hour to type this !

G'night all!

xxx


----------



## ClaireP (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I'm not a regular poster and only come on here to get questions answered - I just can't keep up with it so i end up reading pages when I get the time!

anyway I've made the decision to move from ARGC and go to the Lister, it's taken lots of soul searching as ARGC got me pg for the first time ever and I had my son there for which I am eternally grateful.  However, after my follow up from my BFN in February I feel I don't have  a choice... as I only got 3 follies - and one fertilised egg - on the max dose of Gonal F - and the consultant told me they will just put me on the same protocol again! I am quite shocked by this but as one of the girls very kindly posted  - it seems because they deal more with fsher's around the 10 mark  - they don't seem to have a lot of experience with protocols for poor responders whereas the Lister do.  

I really hope the Lister can get a few more eggies for me - I've got a consultation with Dr Parikh on 15th July as this is the first date available which I am gutted about as I really wanted to start tx around August time - do you think this would be possible?  I am hoping that because all my tests are up to date at ARGC and I get my file from them it may speed things up.  Although,  have never had an AMH test done so i am wondering whether the Lister will ask me for this?

I think some of the girls on here have been asking about ARGC and fsh levels -they will let you cycle on a fsh of 11 or poss even 12 if they are happy with your oestradial levels (they must be comfortably under 200).  This is really what they look at, I tried to start tx in November last year as I had an fsh of 9.9 which i was so pleased about but they didn't like my climbing oestrodial and when I had a scan they said I had a dominant follicle which would soak up all the drugs so it was a no go.  It is really frustrating as you can be kept waiting months for the right levels - I think they have such strict criteria because all they are offering is the max dose of stimms so hormones are crucial in this instance.  Don't get me wrong they are fab in every other respect and Mr T has a natural flare and instinct that is amazing - it is just very sad that you can't get to see him as it's a 9 month waiting list! if you want his opinion.

One more point - before I end this waffling - I have DHEA at home ready to take but notice it is contraindicted if you have high lh levels (Zita West's factsheet also points this out) and I have quite high lh levels particularly whilst stimming - ARGC also categorically said don't take it because it has such an effect on hormones. Also I have immune issues which I believe if you look on the bottle it says not recommended for auto-immune disorder but I think some of you have already mentioned that the US have said it doesn't make much difference with immune issues.  I phoned the Lister to see if I could conact Dr Parikh to ask her but they said that until I have a consult I am not a patient so they cannot do that.  It means I would have to wait another month til my appt before I get the go ahead or not and I know you need to be taking it for 2-4months prior to tx (is that correct?).  Do you think it would be ok to start taking 75mg now and then stop if I am not recommended to take it? 

I will shut up now.

Love and luck to all - you seem such a happy bunch of girls - it's one of the nicest threads shame I'm too slow to keep up!

Claire
XXXXXXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Phew, guests have gone - that's it now until October I think!  Had a lovely time with the latest lot and it was sad to see them go - packed them off to Thailand this morning.....lucky s*ds!

LilJen - Congrats on getting thru your first injection.  Hope you don't burn up with all those heat pads on you    I drank about a pint of milk (skimmed with chocolate Nesquik) a day whilst stimming      When's your first scan?

Swinny - Sending you lots of     for tomorrow.  Will you get the results tomorrow too or will you have to wait 'til Mon?

Nix - NINE follies is fab - hoping they're packed with good quality eggies    

Beach -     I know how horrid it is waiting.  I hope you can arrange something with your clinic for next week    

Mira - Can't believe it's nearly time for you to pop    

Merse - I took some three quarter length pj's in with me when I had my op - I was walking round the ward in those, whilst wearing the DVT socks and my birkenstocks - I must have looked very German    Hope all goes well today   

Laura - Sorry to hear you're spotting - I've heard it's quite common with multiples.  Not long 'til your next scan  

Steph - Hope you get a reply soon from the prof  

Claire - Sending you lots of   for your next cycle

Terry -    Hope you're OK 

Nickster - Hope little Em is doing well   

Hello to everyone else - I know I've probably missed someone and it's not intentional  

Scan went well on Tuesday and the baby is about a week ahead of dates - he did say I could ask to be induced from 38 weeks if I want    Oh and I've put on 5.5lbs in 4 weeks    Think I'd better lay of the choc for a while!  Right, am off to play mahjong at a friends house.  

Have a lovely weekend   xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning

Mir- hope that you managed to get some reading done.

Emma- glad you're scan went well, don't forget we're coming over too   our next door neighbour moved to Thailand last Jan so we've said we'll try and see about getting over to see him next year, plan is to fly into Bangkok, stay there for a few nights, fly to his for a few days then off to either Krabi or Koh Samui before coming home.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

LittleJenny said:


> one of my fave websites...
> 
> http://www.sleepyheads.com/
> 
> ...


The website looks fab! I am going to have a good look myself!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Every time I try to read I fall asleep, Beach! Argh!

Start planning that holiday I would - give yourself something to look forward to.  

Oooh, Emma - it's not all choc, surely? Some of it must be baby?  

Claire - the Lister will test your AMH (they did mine). The DHEA can encourage the herpes virus, so if you get cold sores look out for them. Ask Jaya Parikh (she is sooo lovely) whether you should take them. I don't know about LH, so I couldn't say whether the ARGC has got it right or wrong about that - but I know they're telling people not to take it generally.

Nix - hello! I'm loving the surname! Good going, nine follies - may they get fat and fertile for you.

Laura - sorry I didn't reply to the text - I was already asleep! How was Brighton?

I've got the madwife today - praying it's not the bossy one...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Rachel - didn't see you there - hello!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

You lot sure can natter and you really know your stuff, I feel like I don't know anything compared to you lot!

I have a day off today, we are having new carpet fitted in our house and I am so excited.  God what a sad life I have!  I thought our bedroom might cave in this morning with the weight of most of our furniture in it!

My next scan is at lunchtime so I will check in again after that and try and catch up with you all.

Button xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

ClaireP - I know changing clinics is hard but I think the Lister is simply going to know more about poor responders so you are doing the right thing.  That is no criticism at all of the ARGC since they are excellent but, given that they are a bit "picky" on hormone levels they are going to deal with fewer cases of poor response so they won't build up the same level of experience in that particular area.  Also, a change of perspective is always good. You may have answered this before but could you look at Jinemed too?  With AMH, I should imagine the Lister will test it, but they may just look at how you have responded previously.  If they test then don't worry - it's just to try and help them understand how to treat you.  On DHEA, I don't know much about the immune issues and LH.  All I can offer is that my day 3 LH before I took DHEA was 6.3 and after nearly 10 weeks of DHEA (75mg 3xdaily) it was 5.2 so, for me, 10 weeks certainly made no difference to the baseline LH.

Beach - I think a holiday for you and DH is a fab idea!

Nix - 9 follies is a super number!  Congrats!  Hope they all flourish and produce fab eggies!    

Emma - I have been drinking milk but the nesquik idea is excellent!!  Thanks!  I doubt the weight gain is all chocolate - remember you are pregnant!!!  

Terry - any news? hope you are ok.  

Merse - good luck today!    

Swinny - I know you must be anxious about tomorrow.      

Button - hi there!  Good luck with the scan tomorrow!  Maybe a few more follies will have appeared and you'll get a massive harvest!   

Miranda - hope the madwife goes well.  Kate has had one appointment so far - madwife deeply patronising and solemnly told her such stunning information as which exit the babies would be using.     Not long for you now is it?? 

Laura - hope you are doing ok today and not too anxious!   

Swoo - how are you  

Nicks - hope little Emily Alice is doing well!! 

Steph - hope you are ok today and hear from the prof soon.  The limbo bit is the worst!   

Rachel - I do recommend sleepyheads!

love to Ophelia, Anna III, Gabs, Bugle and everyone else

Kate reaches 12 weeks on Monday.  She'll still be anxious and I'm sure the constant knicker-checking doesn't stop but it will be nice to reach this milestone.  She goes on holiday later next week and plans to tell people after that.  My mum is bursting to tell her freinds - she can hardly wait to join the cut throat world of grandchild competition at the golf club.  

As for me, 2 injections now and I still can't feel a thing.  Don't you get any pain/swelling?? Am worried it isn't working....


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi to all - at work so got to keep it short.

LJ - you sound like your getting on well so far

BG - hope everything gets sorted for you soon  

Hi to Mira, Laura and Merse hope all goes ok with your op today, hi Steph and emma and everyone else I've missed.  

I went for my 8 week scan yesterday (paid privately just for some reassurance) and all was well with little cookie, 19 mm, which they said was right for 8 weeks.  Got a DVD with the scan on and the heartbeat sound, its fab.  They did found though that my right ovary is enlarged 6.7cm in diameter and that I had about 7 cysts, the two biggest being 3.5 and 3 cm.  They advised a further scan at 12 weeks with a consultant review to check them again.  So have phoned the midwife to arrange this for 9th July.  Also said that is why I've been getting the pain and my tummy is swollen. Anyone know if this is normal after IVF tx??  

Swoo x x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Claire - the Lister will test your AMH (they did mine). The DHEA can encourage the herpes virus, so if you get cold sores look out for them. Ask Jaya Parikh (she is sooo lovely) whether you should take them. I don't know about LH, so I couldn't say whether the ARGC has got it right or wrong about that - but I know they're telling people not to take it generally.


Just a quickie as off out to hairdressers to get my fringe trimmed soon - Mira I think you confused DHEA with L'Arginine - L'Arginine is the supplement which you should avoid if you have herpes virus/coldsores as it thrives on it. DHEA is fine to take if you have coldsores as far as I know  ... in fact I swear I've had fewer outbreaks since I've been taking the DHEA. Hurrah! 

Back later!

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

D'oh! Yep, you're right Steph - going quietly bird-brained over here. Yes, it's L-arginine that encourages herpes.

Ignore the DHEA link!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Swoo - ouch on the cysts! Need to keep an eye on those.

LilJen - you make oi larf!   I love the idea of the cut-throat world of grandchild competition - it's so very true!

Madwife went well - the head is down VERY low now, so Bob could appear if I just have a bit of conjugal and a curry, apparently. Pete's threatening to bend me over a chair... think he's just missing the action or wants to see his son? 

Button - how did your scan go?


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope you've all had a good day.  I can't believe how many pages you lot can fill so quickly!

Beachgirl - I hope that you are felling better and you can get your hospital appointment sorted out.  To hell with your nosey next door neighbour.  I think under the circumstances you and DH are entitled to shout at anyone you feel like.   

Merse1 - Hope your operation went well today.  

Laurab - Hope that the spotting has stopped for you.  Not long until your scan which I'm sure will offer you some reassurance.  Strange comments from the jinimed but as I think everyne has said, I'm sure it is a language thing.  They must be used to hearing of the patients having multiple pregnancies.

Steph - after reading all of your posts I took a look at the Jinemed website.  All looks pretty impressive and from this thred pretty successful too.  I know very little about all of the different protocols you can go through, you lot are amazing with all your knowledge.  I mentioned to DH about the cost of going to Turkey for IVF.  He had no idea that people went abroad for treatment, bless.  He's just not quite as into all this as me, which I guess is a good things as he keeps me sane!!  Good luck with your decision and I hope that your dreams come true.  

Swinny - Hope you are surviving without DH.  I feel lost without mine when he goes away but it's so nice when he gets home.  My DH LOVES his booze, specifically Stella.  This whole ttc business has ruined their relationship!!

Miranda - It could be happening for you at any moment.  Hope you are feeling OK about everything.

LittleJenny - Glad that the injections are going OK.  I haven;t really had any syptoms of things happening either and I thought that I would do.  A few twinges in the ovary area but I'm not sure if that is just my mind playing tricks on me anyway.  I'm sure that everything will be going OK.  When are you in for a scan?

Nix - Congratulations on the 9 follies.  I hope that this try is successful for you.  

Emmachoc - Glad that your scan went well.  You have an excuse to be putting on weight so I wouldn't worry about it.  I know someone who put on 4.5 stone whilst pregnant    Now that is impressive!!

Swoo - Glad that your scan went OK.  Hope that the cyst thing stays under control.  At least they are keeping an eye on you.

 to anyone I've missed.  I'm just abut remembering where everyone is up to.

My scan today was good.  I have 10 big follies and 2 smaller ones.  Was pretty surprised to tell you the truth.  Hopefully EC will be next Thursday.

The carpet is nearly in and is looking lovely!  Just have the mamouth job of moving everything back to where it should be.  I think that can be DH's job for later...

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.  Do you all chat so much at the weekend

Button xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Button - 12 follies!!!!  don't you know this is a poor responder thread? Seriously, that is really good news and you must be feeling much more positive after all that anxiety.    Many congratulations!

Swoo - So pleased little cookie is doing well. When is your EDD? I hope they can sort out the cysts ok - I've no idea whether IVF can cause that but it may be so; your ovaries will take a bit of a bashing, especially since you were probably on a high dose of stims.   

Miranda - I think the're vicious in the grandchildren wars down at the golf club...    Looks like Bob is all set to make his grand entrance doesn't it??  How very exciting!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Had scan and baby still in same position and sac has even grown since last week so it looks like body is trying it's best to hold on to this pg.  Thought about booking in for medical m/c but can't face that just yet so going to wait a little longer and pray something happens. Judst feels so unfair that body wants this pg but for some reason the h/b stopped


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That is monstrously unfair Beach. It's a great indication though, that your body is a bloody good incubator - just that the embryo had a problem this time. It's so strange that the sac can keep growing with no hb. But encouraging for future tries.

Button, you good responder you! 12 is a massive crop!

LilJen - think it's the same in flower arranging circles that my mother inhabits. It's going to be secateurs at dawn...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Mir-hope that you're right.

Not long now for you, can't wait to see piccies xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach -   What you are going through is just too cruel. 

I am so pathetic - DP has just had to come round to my office cos I got a touch of the panics on doing my injection without him.  Thank god my office isn't open plan and I have a windowless door to shut!  Thank god also for cool bags - not sure I fancy my puregon being in the 4th floor fridge amongst other people's yogurt and things...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach -    How bloody awful. I wish I could do something.    Mir is right though, shows how wonderful your body is at growing a baby.  

Nix - I'm on Heparin and will be til week 12, as well as asprin both to thin the blood.  I think they just gave me everything they had n the cupboard this time!! 

Mirra -   How you feeling?  Is Pete gonna do anything else with you or just bend you over the chair??  

LJ - Maybe stick some heat pads on your breasts too just to be sure??

Sarah - Good Luck for that test tomorrow... will result come back tomorrow too? 

Merse - Hope your recovering well now.  

Button - Wow great crop.  Hope carpet looks good.

Steph - How you feeling?  Have you got your energy and PMA back?  

Swoo - I had a very enlarged ovary and she said thats normal after IVF. She must be right as it was only the ovary that had follies on it thats big. Hope them cysts sort them self out.

Nicks - Hows you and the baby? I'm thinking of getting a doppler, you think they ok to use with triplets too?  What did you get and was it ok? 

Sure I've missed someone but thats all I can manage for now!!

I'm fine, still little bits of brown blood but just light cramps so I'm not feeling too anxious for the moment.  Can't wait for scan on Thurs for some reassurance.

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ- Have you done an injection yourself yet?  I have done all my own this cycle and I wish I'd done them all myself, honest its so much better doing it yoursefl, you can find a spot that doesn't hurt etc. And your not pathetic, I only did it myselfas I had too!!  All other cycles Timhas done it all for me!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I have done them myself (deliberately in case DP couldn't be around) but DP has been there for support and things!! I just worry about messing up!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - I'll be finished with my doppler by the time you'll be able to use one. Hang on and I'll post it to you when Bob is out! Still got plenty of gel, so that should last you a while. It'll be tricky to find all three heartbeats I'm sure, but you'll manage.

LilJen - you'll be fine with the jabs - practice makes perfect.

Beach - we've just been to Tesco and got poussin! I'm keeping up with the Beaches, me. Two for £4 though - very good!
Of course I'm right - your body is prime baby growing material. All it'll take is a bit of luck and you'll be magic. God's really putting you through it at the moment though.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ- A smart woman like you wouldn't mess it up!! 

Mirra - Oh cool M, I will end you some money for it of course.   Can you use it too much?  I didn't know you had one?  Oh exciting!

XX


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Beach - we've just been to Tesco and got poussin!


Hey it's too soon for you to be poussin, Bob's not ready yet   

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - it's only an Angel Sounds thingumy, but it does! You can't use it too much - it's safe!

Nix, naughty Mrs F***wit!   Ahem.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh exciting!!!  Can't wait to get it!

Got belly ache think i need a no. 2!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well go have one then! Don't stand on ceremony with us, birdie.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

laurab said:


> Oh exciting!!! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Got belly ache think i need a no. 2!


Hey! Thanks for sharing hon!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I HATE being constipated, I have always gone every morning without fail!!   I've eaten loads of fruit and veg.... just stil not working. 

Sorry for tmi!  Sometimes i just type without thinking and maybe share that little too much!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

anything that makes me larf is welcome!  Have you tried psyllium husk to help move things along? You can get it in healthfood shops, bung it in a smoothie or a juice and drink it down  and er Bobs yer uncle (but not Miranda's Bob )
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I worry about taking anything, what is it?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

It's safe for pregnancy a natural product it's a powder that looks a bit like ready brek only the flakes are smaller. It can be used to help IBS sufferers as well and, oddly enough, also helps with diarrhea...  It's also known as Ispaghula husk....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool I'm have a nose. XX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I got some wheatgrass sachets at www.urbanwheatgrass.com (external link - FF not responsible for sludgy green stuff which says it "tastes great" but fails to point out this only applies if you are a cow/goat/sheep) as part of pre-egg freezing health kick. It was supposed to help "detox" and cetainly, after a day or two on it, I'm confident nothing toxic remained in my system on the basis that absolutely nothing remained in my system. Might be a healthy way to get things moving along but, in terms of your own movement, I'd not move too far from a loo. You might get a modified result if you take only 1 sachet a day - it says 1-3 and I took 3.

Am so pleased to be home. Have had an irritating day at work. Other side in a deal is really annoying and changed my wording of "pursuant to a legally binding agreement" to "pursuant to a valid, enforceable and legally binding agreement".  I have asked them to give me an example of a legally binding agreement which is not valid or enforceable so that I can understand why their additions are necessary. Such a complete waste of time.

Am trying to stay quiet and have early nights but it's a bit bad cos I get obsessy. DP and I may walk up to Regents Park tomorrow if the weather is ok and hire a rowing boat for an hour or so.

Excuse my ignorance - I can't be bothered to google it - what is a doppler? Would Kate like one?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
LJ - doppler uses sound waves to hear the heart beat - can use from 12 weeks ish. I used mine all the way through though. Loved the PJ disclaimer dude   

Put it in my favourites and will look when have time.
Nix -well done on follies   Button too!
Beach - big hugs  
Mirra - text me too please when there is news!! I can't get on as much now! Dh saying 'you've got a text message' is not very good in labour I found though!  
LB - haven't you had that scan yet? I'm very impatient.   Glad all well.
Ems - you can't do much about the weight really! it comes off quite quick with breast feeding though  
Hi to Bugle and Swoo!
Swinny - good luck for the dreaded test 
Gotta go, the LO is talking to me from her crib!
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've still put on only 18lb! But then, I lose weight normally in the summer and when I'm off work, as I get off my arris more. The midwife wasn't worried, but I've been trying to eat more lard and failing.
Maybe some Heroes would do the trick? I had some caramel Cadbury's and a Cornetto earlier... surely it has to go somewhere? 

Nicks - I'll text you as soon as I can! Hopefully it'll be quick and I can get the heck out of there.

Laura - butternut squash! I always say it, but it's sooo good. I'll send it you free, you dope! Think of it as good karma.

Nix - I've Facebooked you back!

LilJen - yes, she'd love a doppler - she's nearly at the stage to use it. Mine was £30 from eBay, so they're fairly cheap, and sooo reassuring.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

ooh - have looked at dopplers now - might be a good pressie for Kate!

Lovely to see you Nicks!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies!!!

Long time no speak! I just popped on to see how everyone is doing and sat in tears for a while.....Beach, I am so so sorry. We went through the cycle together and I really thought all was good for you.     I really was sad to hear your news. I frantically went through old posts to catch up. Ohhhhh such crap news.    

Mirr - so close now!!! Nervous or excited about seeing Bob the bump on the other side??

Laura - TRIPLETS!!! WOOOOOOOO HOOOOO!!  We had friends who had triplets from IVF and all went really well and she now has 3 very healthy babies who were all born about 4lbs which apparently is a good weight.

Nix - hope you are doing ok.

Nicki - congrats on the birth of Emily - sooooo gorgeous!! Your dream came true!    

Natasha -   I'm sorry to read your cycle ended. Good luck with those frosties!

Hello to everyone else, sorry to miss loads off....

As for us....well I am due on any minute for my 2nd period since BFN so 2 months passed now and slowly getting better. I still have some very emotional moments (hence sitting in tears when I read Beach's news) and I sometimes have hot sweats too. So I think the drugs are still knocking about! DH goes in to have his boys sliced up again in a few weeks to see if they find any sperm to go again. If not, well, I can't face that dilemna yet. I have been really busy with work which has been a good ditraction really and my cat has been really poorly so that was also a distraction but not a good one! We almost lost her to an infection and couldn't believe we were dealing with that on top of the BFN it all got a bit much. However we told  our families which was good but Dad told a few more people which was not really ideal but I think he was just as devastated and needed to talk to people about it. DH not too chuffed tho that our old neighbour now knows!! Hey ho, he meant well.

Anyway, am now 1 stone over ideal BMI weight thanks to all the sorrow-drowning womb juice wine and chocolate but am trying to lose it now but AF doesn't help! If we find sperm we will prob go again Aug/Sep - not that we have £4500, that's what credit cards are for tho isn't it?

Love to all.

Spoony xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Spoons!

Have you considered the Jinemed? It's just they charged us only £500 for PESA, and would have done TESE for the same price, and they did it so much better than in this country. Pete was amazed!
It cost us £3,000 over here three years ago.

I'm both nervous and excited! It's a bit mad really.

Bad news goes like that - I had my BFN and within about a month my cat was run over and one of my dogs was diagnosed with breast cancer and had to have all her breast tissue taken off.
Glad to hear you didn't lose your cat - it's utterly devastating.

xxxx


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

HI Mirra

THe tissue disection is NHS (I think as we had to wait 3 months and it's in the main hospital) we haven't agreed yet to go for a second attempt so I assume it's free.....  . I think if we get the chance and this one fails we'll consider Jinemed. Would be very difficult with work tho I think and we live nowhere near London so.....cross that bridge when I am not too fat to break it!  

How u feeling?

I think I better go to bed. Am shattered. Night all xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're further from London than you! But... the Jinemed's in Turkey? Flights from Bournemouth!  

Lucky you, getting something on the NHS!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I love PJs too - if ever anyone is stuck on what to buy me, I ask for them - you can never have too many comfy PJs to flump about in! 

*Nix* - 9 follies is fab  - hope they all continue to grow and that you get a great clutch of eggs    Heparin is similar to Clexane I think? I was on this on my last go - the Jinemed Prof's way of thinking was that if you have had more than two BFN cycles it can't hurt to add this to the mix. Like Laura I also had aspirin too. I have sent you a friend request on ******** 

*Claire* - good to see you again hon  I really hope the Lister are able to work some magic on you and get you a sibling for your little boy    Could you ask them how quickly they start treatment after a consultation if all is fine to go ahead? Good luck 

*Emma* - have you got a bump pic so we can see where all those choccies are going?!  I cannot believe how quickly the time has passed since you found out your FT had worked!

*Beachy* - Thailand is fab - though I would say that as have been there 3 times ('92, '00 and '03) and have a Thai SIL who is lovely (hirarious even!  ) - have you been there before? Sounds like it would be a great holiday to look forward to and to spend time planning  I am so sorry about your scan today - it must be so painful to see that your body hasn't given up even with no heartbeat - but like the others have said, try to take encouragement from it too for future tries (maybe when you are ready, not sure how you feel about this at the moment), and that your body isn't letting you down/is doing what it's supposed to do. 

*LittleJen* - wd on doing those injections - you probably won't feel much for a few days so try not to worry. Hope you get some fab eggs for freezing.    How is your partner doing with all this? glad he is helping you with your jabs, I had to do all mine myself as DH can't see to do them, he helped me each time by reminding me what to do next etc though! 

*Swoo* - great news re your scan  - so glad little cookie is doing well. I don't think the cysts are common after IVF but yes they would be normal - your ovaries have been through a lot and would take a while to settle down again, even without your body being chocka-full of preg hormones. Hope your consultant can sort them out soon/reassure you about them.

*Button* - fab news re your follies - I really hope all your worry about a poor repsonse was in vain, but please stick around and let us now how you get on - we are all rooting for you to get some great eggs at EC 
*
Alegria* and* Droogie* - how are you getting on with your stimming?

*Merse* - hope you're not too sore after your op today 

*Nicks* - hi there  how are finding it all - is it at all what you thought it would be like?

*Babyspoons* - really good to see you again  glad you are slowly feeling better - sending lots of    for them to find swimmers when your DH has his procedure, and hoping Aug/Sept time comes round quickly for you

*Mira *- so excited - not long now - can't wait to see your little man!  How were your poussins? 

I have now heard from Romina at the Jinemed (the patient liaison lady) that I would *not* need to go on the pill first if I did microflare ptrotocol and that the Prof. will contact me soon with full details of what it entails. Still not sure what to think  - I'm not so vehemently against it if it doesn't involve the pill - but having read conflicting opinions of it I'm not sure what to think about whether it would be any good for me or not  hmmm its a tough one. Think I'll wait and see what he sends me and try not to worry about it till then.

Going to an afternoon party at a friend's house tomorrow, with BBQ and hot-tub - hope the weather will be good enough for it!   

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Beach -   goodness, this is so frustrating for you.  I think Mira is right and your body is the perfect incubator it's just the embryo that wasn't perfect this time    I really hope this is all sorted for you soon.  

Merse - Hope you're OK?

Swinny -   

Just a quickie from me as I'm soooooo excited - I've become an Auntie again.  My sis had a little girl last night......in the car on the way to the hospital!!!!  She was 10 days overdue.  This was very different from her last labour which lasted 24 hours, epidural & vontouse (sp?)!  I'm just waiting for a reasonable hour before I phone them all - had all this via texts from my Mum.  Apparently baby was fine and was 8lbs and hungry when it appeared in the front on a VW Touran!!  

Back later xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- what a way into the world, have they chosen a name or are they going with Touran?

Steph- if we ever doa  secret santa for team pr you'll be dead easy to buy for.

Babyspoons-   really good to hear from you, good luck for DH's procedure   

Hi to everyone else xxx

Looks a lovely sunny day out there, will be able to get plants planted that parents got me from Gardeners World.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Merse – Hope you’re op was a success honey and you’re not feeling too bad. I’ve got to go and get new dressing gown and slippers as I am going into hospital on Monday to have my wisdom tooth taken out xx

Emma – Congratulations on becoming an auntie xx
My AF is not playing ball. I should have come on today and haven’t yet so it’s looking like my FSH test will be either tomorrow or Monday now. I have got horrendous AF pains but no signs of movement….agghhhh!!! Glad your scan went well chicky. Not long to go now xx

Nix – Hello ******** friendy. Nine follies…go on girl!!!

Button – 12 Follies, that’s so brilliant, well done Mrs.
Yep I am missing Paul, but I’ve had lots of boozy phone calls to remind me that he’s missing me, but enjoying himself in Megaruff xx

Little Jen – You might not feel anything for about a week. I didn’t with my 3 cycles. It’s only really towards EC that you start to feel uncomfortable. Hope the jabbing isn’t doing you in too much. What dose have they got you on??
FSH test is on ice until the decides to put in an appearance

Swoo – Hello lady, glad your minds at rest now after your scan. Keep a check on those cysts hun.

Beach – Thanks for the text this morning. Just read through your post, that’s heartbreaking. Life is so cruel. Miranda is right though, look at how your body is responding hun. That’s got to be good for the future if you decide to have another go

Laura – How are the four of you doing today babes??

Nicks – Hiya honey. How are you going on with no sleep?? Xx

Spoony – Hiya hun, it’s really nice to hear from you. Glad that you’ve got plan B rolling into action as soon as possible. Know what you mean about the drugs still being in your system, I think my body is only just now starting to get back to normal and its 5 months later xx

Well I’m off to watch Sex In the City tonight with the girls so that’ll be nice and then Paul is back tomorrow afternoon, so if FSH test is tomorrow at least he’ll be with me to get the good or bad news 

Have nice days girls
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Swins - Enjoy the film, glad DH will be back for your results, you can celebrate together then.  

Nicks -I know my scan has seems like ages away, it was only a week since my last one... i don't know how I will cope with waiing longer than 2 weeks for one!

Mirra - Still here?

Spoony - Its so hard when people all tell people, for me it all gets out of control hence i don't tell noone nothing!  Hope pussy is on the mend.  

Beach - morning dear.  Photos of the garden too please!

Nix- morning!

Emma - Yeah where is this bump pic

LJ - I've had wheatgrass too.... I so agree it does taste revolting and I had it in tablet form.... gave me grassy burps!

Had a text from Merse she is home and recovering in bed.  Being pampered by Dh so thats  good.

Tim has gone to pick up my triplet books from the post office so thats my plan for the day.... reading on the sofa!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Sarah- you'l enjoy SATC, have you watched the series?

Will try and do photos when I get back, jsut off to look at some furniture as Alex didn't like the patio set. what do you think of this one?

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9846494&fh_view_size=6&fh_eds=%3f&fh_sort_order=1&fh_sort_by=_price_rrp_min&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3c%7b10064%7d%2fcategories%3c%7b10068%7d%2fcategories%3c%7b8960071%7d%2fspecificationsProductType%3dDining+Sets&fh_refview=lister&ts=1213433459476&isSearch=false&track=true&_DARGS=/diy/jsp/bq/stores/rangechecker/store_search.jsp&_requestid=13230&selected=products


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Very nice.... and a bargain too!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats' what I thought, just need to see what's it like in the flesh now.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! I can't believe I've slept till now! I woke at 5am with period pains, took paracetamol and went back to bed - now look!
I haven't slept this long since I was unemployed 11 years ago.

Sarah - urgh - period pain and wisdom tooth extraction? Your life is full of the joys this week! Hopefully you'll get great FSH news to make you feel better.

Laura - are there a few triplet books on the market then? Hope they put your mind at rest.

Steph - that's great news you don't have to take the pill.

Emma - whoo! Quick birth! Congrats on being an auntie again!

Beach - that set is very smart and designer-esque - love it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

'Period pains'    Is your AF due I think not.  Hmmm wonder what those pains could be??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know! I was sat on the loo, saying 'Please, not now, I'm too tired for labour!!!' Thankfully it wasn't but I don't think it'll be long now.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

indeed! Too darn  for my liking...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Mir .. OMG !! looks like bob is thinking of entering this world sooner rather than later  

Beach - love the furniture.. really nice  

Laura - happy reading

love to everyone else i am hopeless at personnals but do think of you all xx

well day 3 of dr today and already been in tears 3 times !!!! poor dh !!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach - I like it. Are you going getting it then??

Popsi -  

Well I've just spoken to CARE as   is arriving and I will have to now have a Day 2 FSH test as they don't scan on a Sunday. Bit worried about it because normally if FSH is ok you start 0.50 of Buserelin on Day 1. Oh well not much that I can do about it. Monday is going to be a fun packed day for me. two clinics in one day!!

Nicks - I am having a general anaesthetic on Monday, do you think it will affect the cycle at all??

S xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, we've got it, had to go to a store further away but it's our and Alex is now putting it together.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

swoo... in my clinic you start on day 2 with the dr on sp .. so you should be ok  

Beach.. oh you have lovely new furniture


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra -How you feeling now?

Beach - Glad you got it... you sat on it yet?

Sarah - What time did aF arrive, if after 4 or not full flow yet make tom your day 1, fsh will be lowest on day 2 after full flow.  I started buserlin on day 2 too so you should be fine.

I've burnt myself on the oven.  Cried my eyes out like a baby!  Think I'm a bit 'over tired' as tim would say.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not too bad laura! Fell asleep again this afty - most unlike me to sleep and sleep.

It's funny how little things like burning yourself make you cry like mad.

Popsi - bloody drugs! I hated downregging, but put it down to the uncertaintly, as I only downregged my first cycle when i didn't know what to expect. Dry your eyes and get your chops round a red wine.  

Beach - oo, I love new things! You just keep looking at them thinking, oh, how lovely...

Where is everyone? We're quiet today! Shhhh....


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Wow what a busy thread you are.  I can't keep up, been lurking again and I've got an AF question.  AF is due next Friday and I've got a horrible feeling she's going to put an early appearance as I've had a day of v.light caramel discharge (sorry tmi) and now it seems to be getting dark redder in colour.  Is it right I count my day 1 as when shes' in full flow and red in colour and this type of spotting shouldn't?  I'm a bit confused as to why she's early, i've started having acupuncture again and drinking wheatgrass for about a month now, do you think that would of contributed to it?

Also I need to get FSH done as well so really when is the best time, should it be day 2 when AF is full flow?  Hate getting this done as like everyone I dread it coming back high.

Also this is a weird one but my dentist is doing a deal on teeth whitening at the moment and I'm thinking of taking advantage of it but would the treatment have any impact on my tx.  

Hope everyone is well 

vonnie


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRRR Just lost a post  

Mirr - is all that sleep Mother N letting you sleep now before the fun starts? Am so excited for you!! By the way, if you go to Jinemed don't you have to do some bits in London beforehand? How does it work?

Vonnie - I usually spot for a few days before AF. Are you waiting for TX (sorry been away for a while)

How's everyone else? AF arrived in full force this morning and DH took me shopping to buy a new power suit for my business trip next week. Am off to Sweden and was feeling rubbish as nothing fits me so now have a shiny new suit so feel much better....Bless he even put up with my cramps and constant loo visits. Why does AF either give me consipation or the squits but no happy medium?  . I was pretty drugged up so I could go shopping which was a good plan and I might do that again to make shopping more tolerable ha ha!

Oh grubs up.

Laters!

Spoony x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't do anything in Londres beforehand - just flew to Istanbul and got stuck in!

You can do it any way it suits you.

Urgh - periods and clothes shopping - not a good mix. I feel so spacey with AF pain. I've felt like that today, but without the hard edge of the actual AF. Glad you have a new suit to make you feel better!

Vonnie - wouldn't have thought teeth whitening would have any effect at all!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

How long did you go to Turkey for? Did you start downregging here first? If so where do you get the druggies from? Do they send them from Turkey? Am intrigued now!

AF + clothes shopping not a good combo
AF + clothes shopping + BIG para-codeine dose = good combo!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Blimey girls Ive been away for a day or two trying to catch up with everything in the house and working and it's took me quite a while to read all the posts! 

Beach I am sorry that you are going through all this on top of everything else - I hope you can have the scan to help determine what happens next.

Laura - Romina's post  having said that another friend of mine spoke to Ugar about the possibility of multiples and he said don't worry about that you can always have a reduction I think he even said they recommend it in certain circumstances so it seems standard practise to offer the option. ) but a congratulations that is wonderful news would have been just fine.

Miranda you made me laugh about being too tired for labour - I had no sleep the night before as I felt rather weird and uncomfortable and thought it was happening on that Friday night so was restless - anyhow we got to 11 oclock sat eve after me feeling tiny little trickle on and off all day when it became a bit more obvious something was up and I had the show but no labour pains just then but when to the hossy to be checked out and they confirmed waters gone but said I could go home which I wanted to do because I was knackered - whilst she was filling out the forms I went into contractions only a few minutes apart and my first son was born 5 or so hours later but I remember thinking this can't be happening now I need a night's sleep first but unfortunately was son was having none of it so my advice is to get all the sleep you can whilst you can because it sounds as if things are moving along for you!!

Button and Nixs good to hear that treatment is going well, good luck for egg collection, little Jen good luck for yours too.

Sam I would recommend you go to Turkey for the whole of the treatment if you can because that was part of the stumbling block for me when I was going to the Jinemed and initially the reason I swopped to elsewhere as I could not successfully coordinate splitting the treatment and collecting all the drugs I needed as promised in one hit with the Jinemed.

I had to split the treatment as it was going to take 21/22 days in total because I had to have PGD but also could not take my other children there for that long because of school and trying to keep them entertained.

I stayed in a flat got for me through my hospital but as I liked it there so much I thought of you girls and spoke to the owner and said would he be happy for me to recommend others not neccesarily going through my hospital and he said yes and if you say that you have come through me ( Karen ) they will offer a further 10% discount so it might be better for you with a little one or for anyone else fancying a change. The nightly price is in euros and includes two people ( adults ) you wouldn't have to pay for your little one of course.

The flats are off main big street in Taksim can't pronouce it but close enough for convenience but not too much noise either.

Some of the flats do not have an oven but when I asked the owner provided me with a grill and a sandwich maker which I used for toasties and to make toast. There is also a microwave etc as well as a washing machine which might be good for you.

I did not find not having a oven a prob as we wanted to go out to eat at night but made normal breakfast and snacks for the kids for lunch. a few mins walk away there was this shop that had bread in a cupboard and it was like a massive baguette and we tended to split that up for lunch and it was so cheap.

The owner of the flats will also show you carrefour as well which is just under 10 mins walk for your bigger shop.
Here is the link http://www.flatsinistanbul.com/fii/search.html

Splitting with the portland makes it cost more unfortunately - you can however use your own monitoring clinic which was what I did in the end and was going to do when I was still going to the Jinemed as I found it far less expensive that way. Also Ugar told me that the hotel costs the same for long as well as short stay for the hotels so you are not going to save money staying there less time.

If you would like more details about my hospital then PM me as I cannot recommend them enough and gives you another option to have a think about.

The other thing I did was nip to the Gonen hotel and got a deal to use the indoor swimming poor for 10 days as a non resident so I felt I had the best of both worlds - my kids did not like using the upstairs one as the water was too cold so it was no hardship when our deal only included the basement one.

Steph - good luck with the micro flare protocol if you decide to go ahead - I do know for a fact when I was researching a clinic in the USA a very reputable doctor told me he only recommends that one as a short protocol. This doctor has had high success rates and the only reason I didn't go there was DH could not do the flight and obviously the cost is quite a bit more.

Here is what he said about it and his protocols in general:

There are really three protocols. Long, antagonist and short (flare). The long protocol is our standard protocol. It involves using Lupron or Synerel to prevent premature ovulation. This is done through these medicines' ability to 'down regulate' the hypothalamus. With this protocol, I feel that I get the most eggs and the best quality embryos. I also feel that the lining of the uterus (endometrium) is optimally prepared (as compared to antagonist and flare). The antagonist protocol uses a different class of mediations to shut off the hypothalamus and prevent premature ovulation. These medications are called antagonists and they include ganerlix and cetrotide. Unlike lupron, the are only taken for the last few days of the cycle so proponents will cite the decreased number of shots needed as a big advantage. Because of their expense, there is no price advantage over lupron. I use this protocol as only a second tier protocol either for patients that have not done well with the long protocol or those that have prematurely ovulated with lupron. In my view, the advantage of having fewer shots is mitigated by the fact that the endometrium is not as well developed and that there are fewer eggs and in my experience, lower pregnancy rates. I do use this for egg donors, etc. where I am not worried about the receptivity of their endometrium. The flare protocol (short) at my clinic is always a micro-dose lupron flare. The lupron is given in very small doses twice a day and prevents premature ovulation by exhausting the pituitary. This protocol is reserve for those that we anticipate are going to be poor responders and usually involves high doses of fertility drugs. I hope that this helps. 
Dr. Daniel Potter, MD, FACOG

Steph I don't know if this helps you understand it a bit better? Anyway the best of luck for whatever you decide.

As for me it I had my egg collection on Monday 2nd June and ET on Friday the 6th June so I don't know whether a positive would show on a test just yet?

Anyhoos I am far too terrified to test - my beta is next Wednesday the 18th of June but I won't get the results until the thursday when I am at work so I am thinking of perhaps doing a test a bit earlier to soften the blow it it's negative.

The other probelm i have is that I am due a lap and dye on the Friday the 20th June and as it had taken so long to come through I would really like to still have it done if I am not pregnant.

So sailing a bit close to the wind - I have the booking in appt on Monday but the fertility clinic says they will pretend they don't know about the IVF and I must not say anything otherwise I will not get the op.

I am a little bit concerned though because I am on Clexane and Aspirin currently as well as progesterone shots - I would only stop those the day before the op on a negative result.

To make sure that they know my blood will be thinner I am going to tell them that I have taken Aspirin which I know some do latter half of cycle in the 2WW so hope that it will be alright - I can't really explain away the Clexane though.

I want to have the lap though if not pregnant because the Turkish hospital saw some endometriosis on the uterine wall which is an unusual place to have it.

I really hope the op is not necessary though because I am pregnant I know in reality that it probably has not worked because I only had a single embie transfer but I am praying it has. Haven't had many symptoms either just yet - sore boobs a bit I suppose but nothing unusual for a normal cycle but then i have had all the symptoms under the sun before and still a BFN so who knows.

How soon did you notice any symptoms of pregnancy from a IVF cycle as I only have natural cycle with which to compare?!

Sorry not to do personals for everyone - it is very hard to keep up with this thread!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I agree I reckon your body is getting rested as it may be a long night!  Bet Pete is hoping to get in his first fathers day pressie!!  

Kazzie - I aint got not preg symptoms yet!! Actually my boobs got a bit sore just before I tested but only a day or two.

Beach - Come in off those new chairs and talk to us!

Vonnie - Yes day one is first day of full flow.  If it starts after 6pm count the next day.

Steph -Finally bought some big envelopes today so will post your book on monday. 

God I feel so fed up, I'm so tried and yet can't seem to sleep.  Me and tim have been arguing all day too over his mother!    Flat is a mess as Tim has started decorating today and there is stuff everywhere. I'm really tearful too. Maybe I should go to bed.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Kazzie - hope you get a bfp and not need your op   If you are on 20mg Clexane its OK for surgery after 12 ish hours, but they should allow 24 hours if 40mg and you would need your platelets checking. Along with aspirin you would have an increased risk of bleeding after laparoscopy so you should tell them really and let them decide. I don't really think its a good idea   but that's my opinion. You won't need it anyway! 
Mirra - sounds promising AF pains! I knew E was not going to make an appearance somehow but it sounds promising for Bob!  
Too tired for more ........
Love to all 
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Spoons - I didn't downreg, downregging being the work of the devil.  I learned from my first cycle that I get nothing if I downreg. I started stims on day 2 in Turkey and started cetrotide later to hold back ovulation. The short protocol is meant to be much better for PRs.

Karen - yes, I feel kinda strange. Like before a period, where you feel a bit on pins, waiting for something to happen and feeling like it could happen soon. 
You can start testing ten days after EC if you have the courage!

Nicks - good to hear from you!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! Laura - I missed you out! Sorry you're feeling tearful - and that Tim is trashing/decorating the flat. When will you start looking for a four-bed place then?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Just a quick hello from me as in middle of doing some washing and cleaning the bathroom.

Mir-how are you feeling?  Any signs?  I'm so excited xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nothing yet, Beach! I had the AF pains this morning again, but nothing's moving. Guess this might go on a while...

Might have to start that regime of bonking and curry yet I reckon...

How's the new patio set? Did you have pains au chocolat and coffee there this morning?

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No, we haven't actually done the patio area yet, it;s still full of plants that need digging up, is it warm there?  as its' cold here so far.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's warm here so far... but if it's anything like this week has been so far it'll go cold soon enough.

Think I'll take the doglets out while it's still warm.

have you got everything to build the patio? Or will someone be coming in to do it for you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning All,

Its sunny here, I can always tell what sort of day its going to be by how many sneezes I do on wakin!  

Mirra - You doing ok? Bet you can't wait to just get on with it now!!

Beach - So whats your plans for the day?

Well MIL is on her way over so I'm planning to try to dissapear for the day, think i'll nip and see my ole man for a bit.

The books have made me depressed, I'm not in any of the more optimistic catorgories for keeping triplets. Bascially if you've had babies before or are tall you stand a mch better chance.  Saying that I'm sure Rooz was little and had no babies.  I really want to see a consultant to discuss everything. Although from what Rooz says they are not really very reassuring!!

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw a consultant and she was worrity and I only have one! Think that's what you get for your taxes on the NHS - worrity, confused consultants or arrogant, twatty consultants! I haven't met any good ones.

It's generally the workers at the coalface who are better, though we've all met enough of those who are also rubbish.

I think the thing is to be positive, and to try not to worry about a thing till you have to.

Rooz was a seven-stone tiddler, and she managed really good weights - it's possible!

Now... does anyone know if you can get dog deodorant? Mine stink - and I can't keep washing them! They go swimming every day, so the Loreal effect just doesn't last...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back up, went for a snooze and feel terrible now, really cold and yuck, we need to get some paving slabs and new slate to put down, then want some trellis panels to hide the side of the garage from view. Will probably start it this week on a night if Alex feels up to it...


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls Nicks thanks for the advice I have been thinking myself it is probably not a good idea if I am not pregnant because of the Clexane and Aspirin and yes I am on the 40mg dose as well and I cannot tell them why I am on it otherwise I get booted off the list as seen as having gone private - the best thing for me to do I think is to go to the booking in appointment and if not pregnant ring and say my period has started which means they give me the next available date which of course will be in another 3 months time no doubt!

Miranda it does sound like things are a foot there!! The same DS I told you about was born on fathers day - wonder if Bob is going to make that tradition as well - good luck for a smooth and safe delivery!

Laura - I detest my MIL and don't speak to her or my FIL anymore after the way they treated us over our baby who died. I have found my household a more peaceful as most of our arguements were over his mother or family. I resent them because they fall over backwards for his sisters to an almost ridiculous extent whilst they never offered to do anything to help but still wanting to take over all the time with us.

My advice is to make sure you stand your ground firmly the moment those babies are born and yes they will be born - some doctors err on the pessimistic side of things - whilst it seems there is a risk with multiples - plenty are born fine and there is no reason why you shouldn't be fine as long as you take it easy which Im sure you are. 

I am still too scared to test Im afraid - I really haven't had many symptoms but pray its just the way things are with this little one rather then it's not worked.

The other thing I wondered is I am on a 100mg of progesterone I wondered is that might give a false positive on a home preg test or is it only the HCG injection that does that?


Hi everyone else

Take care all love Karen xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kazzie - I don't hate her I just really feel I have to hold my ground with her, for several years she just bookedus on a holiday with her wthout any consultation, sounds nice but a holiday with my MIL is not my idea of a holiday!  Just annoys me she asked me if its ok and I said not this weekend and so she went and called Tim!    When is test day?


Mirr - yeah I just really need to focus on the things I can do and not read al the things that can go wrong. Really wish I was seeing a decent specialist not my local hosp.  Shold give them a go I guess.... they might be fab!

X


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura I only started detesting her after what they did over my angel baby.   Before that I just found that she always did what she wanted and when she wanted with no consideration for us. Like I said if your MIL is like this now you really will have to be even firmer with her over the babies as mine thought and still thinks that because my children are her grandchildren she has rights over them but doesn't feel that it is necessary to pleasant to me. Still I hope your MIL is much nicer then mine as she could turn out to be an asset when those babies are born.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi girls, remember me? I have been keeping an eye on you all but have not posted in ages. 

Quick update, past couple of months have not been easy, my partner's father had a suspected heart attack and when they did a scan they realised that he had kdiney cancer! He now had one kidney removed and is recovering. Looks like it has not spread. 

Almost lost my NHS cycle (long story) but have now starting SP, has several investigations done and my natural killer cells are sky high, so will take steroids (40mg) and Clexane (40mg) and 5mg folic acid for MTHFR. My TSH is too high so on 50mcg Levothyroxine for that. Well the good news is that I am not 'unexplained' anymore I guess. My clinic said they will prescribe gestone ( I had to push for that one), other than that they don't want to change anything. I did not even bother to tell them about my private investigations, it's pointless, told them about DHEA and was warned about risk to the unborn child! As planned I have now stopped DHEA, was on it for almost 4 months so hoping it has done it's job. Wondering though if my NK cells might be high because of DHEA? 

Feeling quite optimistic and even if this one does not work I want to keep trying, not so sure about my partner though. Anyway I cross that bridge if I get to it.

So much happened on here! Laura triplets, wow, congratulations, all the best    . 

    to all you PUPO and pregnant ladies,   for all who had bad news

take care, Nicole


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim's mum was lovely after my ectopic, although she did tell everyone in the world about it who then felt it was fine to bring it up at dinner parties/ evenings out!!?  But she is nice but she likes to be in control, if she wants somthing to happen she will just do it even if we are saying no.  

She will also spend a fortune on the babies buying them big stupid presents, which to be honest I don't like. She does use money to buy people. Anyway rant over!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - I wouldn't worry about the side effects on DHEA on the baby as its naturaly in yourbody and at high levelswhen you are 17 and I know loads of 17 yr olds with healthy babies!! Also Emily doesn't appear to have any facial hair..... god I hope that isn'ta side efect and she gets a beard by the time she is 15yrs old!!    Good Luck for this cycle.

XX


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Laura - I am not worried about birth defects, or facial hair for that matter   Emily looks simply perfect - I feel my clinic is being alarmist with nothing to back it up, but I do wonder if it does increase natural killer cell activity. Should be ok though as I stopped now, about 2 weeks before ET, so it should not impact NK levels by the time of implantation...I hope...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure its fine, I'm not really sure about killer cells, its not something i know much about.  Is it a relief not being 'unexplained' anymore?  I think I would hate to be unexplained, at least now you know the issues and can deal with them.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh My God, I have been away for 2 days and you have managed to fill 4+ pages.  Good chatting girls!!  

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Nix - I forgot to say on my last post that I will also be on heparin.  Not sure whether they just dish it out as standard at our clinic or not.  Good Luck for your EC this week.    

Miranda - Looks like everything is good with you and it won't be long until your little one arrives.  Enjoy your sleep while you can!!!

LittleJenny - Hope the injections are still going well for you.      I also worry about DH messing up the injections so do them all myself.  If I mess them up then it's my fault not anyone elses!  I'm not sure I would want him to do it for me, seems much easier to do it myself but I know it's not for everyone!

Laurab - I hope by now you have managed your number 2 or it will feel like you are having quads!!  Toilet humour, I love it!  I too have a MIL problem.  She is very overpowering and nosey.  She thinks that everyone elses business is her business.  I would rather she didn't know at all that we were ttc.

Spoony - Glad that your cat is OK.  Boo to AF and her nasty evil pains...

Steph - Glad that you have got your query re the pill sorted out from the Jinemed.  Hope that you are able to make some decisions about what to do soon.  Hope you enjoyed your BBQ and hot tub... lovely!

Emmachoc - Congratulations on becoming an Auntie.  She obviously wanted to get out and couldn't hold on until the hospital.  Glad everything is OK though.

Swinny - Hope DH is back safe, sound and not still slurring his words!

Merse - Hope you are recovering well and being looked after.

Beachgirl - Hope you are OK.  Love the table and chairs!

Popsi - Good Luck with your cycle.     

Vonnie -    I have always been told to count Day 1 as Full Red Flow.  I always have a bit of brownish spotting for a couple of days before I start and never count this as Day 1.

Kazzie - Good luck and hoping that you get your BFP.      Think it is just the HCG injection that could give a false positive so as long as that is out of your system you should only get a BFP if it is a BFP, IFYWIM!

NickiW - Hello!! - Always amazes me that new mums have time to come on here!  

A Big   to anyone I've missed, it's not intentional!!

Not a lot to report from me apart from a copious amount of EWCM.  It is gross!  Hope that doesn't mean I will ovulate too early...  In tomorrow again for another scan so hopefully we will set a definite date for EC.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone.

Love Button xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, in a way it is, mind you my clinic does not think my thyroid is a problem, nor MTHFR or high NK!!!! As far as they are concerned it's just one of those things, just keep trying it's numbers game or and of course my egg problem is the real problem as far as they are concerned!   It's a conveyor belt and this will definetely be my last time at that clinic. Anyway rant over...PMA and all that


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry Nikki2008 - Missed you - Good Luck with your tx.  Lots of PMA coming your way.     xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Button - EWCM is a fab sign.   I've been by the way... thanks for enquiring!!  

Nikki - Hopefully you won't need another go!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi just scanned the posts briefly and not sure if anyone replied to your HPT question Kaz?  Just in case - progesterone doesn't affect HPTs, they are set up to detect HCG only and are unaffected by any progesterone in your urine

BTW - has anyone noticed that Mira's gone a bit quiet....?  Helllloooooooooo!!!  Mira are you there? Or are you being like the red red robin and Bob, Bob, Bobbing along?   

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - I'm still here! Just been to dinner at my parents' for Father's Day.

Now feel like I can't move and keep yawning...

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi M!  

Was it a lovely big roast with roastie pots and yorkie pudd?  

I'm just off for my bath and then gonna watch a dvd on bed. Sweeny Todd, hopefully it will be good.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - big roast! How did you know? Am stuffed. Was going to attempt a natural induction technique but not sure I have the energy.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nikki2008,  I saw your post on Nk cells and I am in the same position - unepxlained then NK came backa s pretty high (9% which is ok but then 32% on the kiling power assessment) - it's a particularly horrible term isn't it?! Do you mind if I ask what your levels were?  

Good luck, 

Anna


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Mira - Nic bump pic.  I can't believe you've only put on 18lbs - that'll be all Bob and his bits  

Nix - Good luck for your EC...sorry, I can't remember exactly when it is.

Button - Good luck for scan.  EWCM is a good sign - I went through loads of panty liners on my last cycle.

Nikki - Good luck    

Laura - Glad you've had a movement - keep eating those dried apricots.

Kazzie -     for testing   

My sis called her baby Lucy and she looks just delicious in the photos.  I can't wait to see her in July.  Will post a bump pic when DH is home, as he needs to take one of me first    I do have one at 22wks, but I think I've grown loads since then.

Hello to everyone else   xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think, as I usually lose about half a stone in summer when I'm off work, that my actual weight gain is about the 2st mark. I hope so anyway!

It's so hard to eat big meals when one's so big - there's very little space left for your stomach!

Where's your bump pic, birdie? We wanna see!

Has anyone got any advice for a chum of mine? She's been writing to me since she found out she has low AMH - 0.71. She's young, but with high FSH and low AMH and irregular periods, but her cons is recommending IUI as the next step, which I think is daft and probably a ruse to protect his stats.
His sperm count is high, so i can't see why one would do IUI in that situation... anyone?

xxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Miranda - your question regarding your friend, I have no idea why they would recommend IUI.  My FSH was normal with a low AMH (although not as low as your friends).  If I'd of had the AMH test done before all my IUI's I would probably not have chosen to do IUI at all.  I'm not sure whether my consultant would have recommended IUI had he known that my AMH was on the lower side.  It seems like a possible waste of valuable time to me.  Of course IUI works for some people but I'm sure that IVF would be a better option.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

wotcha Mira, so Bob's staying put for the mo then..? Fair enuff! Re: your mate, sorry but to be blunt I think she needs to see someone else, why the hell is he wasting her time with IUI  To give him the benefit of the doubt, it would be good if he could explain to her precisely why he's recommending IUI over IVF? Maybe he has some research that none of us have ever seen, but it really does look like he's covering his own  .

Hi Nikki - Wow, you HAVE been thru the wars haven't you? So glad that your FIL is recovering. Can I ask what MTHFR is? It _looks _ like an abbreviation of a very naughty word!  Also, what's this about DHEA raising NK cells? My cons doens't believe in immune testing but he did prescribe DHEA, 50mg daily and I'd bumped it up to 75mg for this cycle (off my own back admittedly). I'd be devastated if that was contributing to the problem... 

Button - am with you on the EWCM, thank God for panty liners! I hope it really does bode well for a bumper crop! Not sure if I missed one of your message, do you know when EC is yet?

Emmachoc - Congrats on your new niece ! Wow, what a dramatic entrance! Hope your sis is ok 

Hi to everyone else! Well trigger shot was done last night and the skin is still unusually sore where I jabbed myself? Nevermind! EC scheduled for 9.30 on tomorrow morning so now all we can do is wait and hope that we do better than last time around where we ended up with nowt to tfr. I'd really like to pick your brains on that subject...

My doc is insistent that the problem is egg quality. However I have heard (on this board I think) that once an egg is fertilised, the development on day 2 and 3 is more related to sperm than egg quality. Have I got that right? Can anyone point me in the direction of the research on this? Cos at the risk of clutching at straws, and maybe sounding a bit ridiculous, it would be a relief to know that this isn't all down to me. I mean ok, I don't produce many eggs. But the doc says this is because the blood flow to my ovaries isn't good, not because of any genetic issue. I'm only 35, my youngest aunt is the same age as me so clearly my grandma had no problems. I'm an only child but my mum got pregnant 3 times that I know of and her problems were more to do with hospitals messing things up than anything else. Whereas I have never been pregnant, apart from a suspected chem preg on the cycle before last.

But because DH performs "well" on sperm tests the doc refuses to do ICSI and keeps telling me that if the embies develop slowly and don't lead to viable pregnancies then it must be cos my egg quality is crap. But on the sperm tests, yeah the boy has a high count, but there is a degree of fragmentation and I think that this is being discounted just because there's a lot of them. The doc also said that because sometimes we see 2 sperm fertilising one egg, then that's also a sign of poor quality eggs. But I've seen research which says this is likely to happen when the eggs are immature and also if there are _too many_ sperm... So has my doc got it wrong then? Has anyone else heard of this?

Answers on a postcard please....!

Cheers girlies

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix-can't answer your question sorry but wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow    

I've added you on Facebookxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anna - NK Cell 50:1 is 37%, total NK 17.4%, total NK CD69 absolute count 0.71. Does that mean anything to you? If so can you explain it to me? 
I know it's high, I probably should be taking IVIG.

Nix - Yeah, yeah it's always the egg quality,  have been told the same by my consultant. I have a good number of eggs but then they don't develop or develop slowly. I also heard that this is supposed to be down to sperm quality but don't have the reseach. Did Steph not say something along those lines? 
MTHFR: _It has been recognized that some people have a common genetic variant (called methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase, abbreviated MTHFR) that impairs their ability to process folate. This defective gene leads to elevated levels of homocysteine in some people who inherit MTHFR variants from both parents. _ (Homocysteine and MTHFR Mutations Relation to Thrombosis and Coronary Artery Disease, http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/full/111/19/e289). That's why I am taking high B12, B6 and folic acid supplements and don't drink coffee anymore. Good luck tomorrow   

/links


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

many thanks nikki. one of the probs with these tests is that the benchmarks are quite arbitrary so it is useful for us all to share info and to try to work out what has worked fromthe pg ladies. 

my nos were:

NK absolute 190 million ( should be less  than 200, yours is ?)
NK percenatge - 9.3% ( should be less than 12, yours is 17)
total NK 69 - 1.44 million (I think these are the dangerous ones - should be less than 1 million, yours is 0.7  )
total NK 69 % - 0.74% (am i seriously paying for them to divide 1.44 by 190 - so it appears)

50/1 - 32% (yours is 37%, should be less than 20 per Lister)
50/1 with ivig - 7%
50/1 with steroids (10mg) - 10%

accoridngly i'm on 25 steroids. 
have you heard Dr beer's book on all this?

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nix - sorry, I don't know anything about what you're asking. Have you tried the multi-cyclers thread? they're really clued up on that sort of thing.

And I don't know about NK cells either!

Cheers for the feedback on IUI, Nix and Button - glad it's not just me scratching my head as to why he would recommend that.

Morning Beachie, Anna and Nikki!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- just going to scrabb...


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anna - Total NK abs. 299.1 and total NK CD69 0.24%. Problem is it does not react well to steroid, that's why I am going to take 40mg! I got Dr Beer book, need to have a another read


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!  Lots happening over the weekend!

Emma - congratulations on your niece! Very dramatic entrance too - you must be thrilled!

Spoony - lovely to see you again and I am so glad you have a plan going forward.  I felt terrible for you on your last cycle, since your BFN came at around the same time as Kate's BFP and it just seemed so cruel.  Hope you can keep a PMA going forward to next time!    

FranceNix - I'm no expert but surely once fertilisation occurs they can't automatically blame the poor old eggs for any problems.  I do think there is a tendency to blame the woman for any issues.  A nurse at my sister's clinic even told her that her DH's sperm (which did v well in all the tests) probably "made up for" her eggs, which is why they got good embryos.  To be fair on her clinic, her consultant corrected this and said that it takes decent quality on both sides!  I have read that they are learning more and more about sperm DNA fragmentation, where a guy's little swimmers seem fine on the old count, motility and morphology tests but dig a little deeper and there are problems.  Has this been looked into at all?  I am sorry you are getting the blame!    Anyway, good luck for EC - hoping for some great eggs for you!    

Nikki2008 - hello there! I am completely ignorant of Natural Killer Cells but I am pleased they are finding out more information for you.    

Anna III - same applies to you; if they can find out more then so much the better.    This "unexplained" stuff must be so frustrating. 

Miranda - Hope you and Bob are well. No idea what your friend should do but I would quiz the consultant a fair bit on his reasons.  Sometimes I wonder if they focus too much on age.  It seems to me that a woman of 38 or 39 will invariably be told her age is bound to be a problem, even if there is no specific evidence to support this.  Equally, you sometimes read about younger couples where they are not taken seriously because they are told the woman is "too young" for there to be problems.   

Button - Hello you normal responder you!!  Sorry about the EWCM - I seem to produce a lot of that from days 8-13 during a natural cycle so I am sort of dreading what might emerge over the next few days.

Kazzie - PUPO lady!!     

LauraB - hope all is going well with you.  Are you feeling exhausted yet?  It's apparently common with multiples and Kate was really really tired with just twins!  Don't dwell on books telling you whether you are built to carry triplets - sounds like talk about "child bearing" hips and things - the fact is that smaller women have produced children for centuries!!  And i hate to trot it out again but my grandmother was 5'3" and petite to boot and she had triplets fine way back in 1948!    

Beach - hope you are doing ok. 

Merse - hope you are recovering well.  

Steph - have you decided anything yet? It must be really tough.  

Swinny - good luck with the test; hope you are doing ok.     

Popsi - best of luck!  

Vonnie - hello! 

NicksW - hope little EA is doing well! 

Kate has reached 12 weeks today!!!   Next milestone is Friday's nuchal scan so just   everything is ok there.  She has had to travel for work in the past week and ended up telling a colleague so that she had some support when she wanted to go to bed early etc.

Well having teased Button, I'm very glad she is here.  I had my first scan today and it seems I too am a normal responder.  They said it was too early to tell final numbers but there were "at least 10" follies and the nurse said things will only improve from here.  I'm staying on the same dose - the nurse said I shouldn't go any higher.  Also, I had my first "side effects" this morning - splitting, hangover-from-hell-style headache, which can apparently be caused by follies taking up fluid or something similar.  Egg collection is likely to be on Monday or Tuesday of next week.  
     
love to all!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> Nix - Yeah, yeah it's always the egg quality,  have been told the same by my consultant. I have a good number of eggs but then they don't develop or develop slowly. I also heard that this is supposed to be down to sperm quality but don't have the reseach. Did Steph not say something along those lines?
> MTHFR: _It has been recognized that some people have a common genetic variant (called methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase, abbreviated MTHFR) that impairs their ability to process folate. This defective gene leads to elevated levels of homocysteine in some people who inherit MTHFR variants from both parents. _ (Homocysteine and MTHFR Mutations Relation to Thrombosis and Coronary Artery Disease, http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/full/111/19/e289). That's why I am taking high B12, B6 and folic acid supplements and don't drink coffee anymore. Good luck tomorrow


Cheers Nikki - I'm none the wiser but I'm sure it will make sense if I read it a few more times (stimming brain damage!)

Jen babes, that's v informative, I didn't realise that issues went deeper than the count and morphology. Does anyone know if the ARGC checks things that deeply? Glad your sis is doing well. Also have you upped your fluid intake to counteract the headaches hon?

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - Basically that they are starting to test for what is called "DNA fragmentation" which take a look at what is actually inside the head of the sperm.  The count, motility and morphology can't give you this information.  Sperm can seem perfectly normal, swim along speedily and be abundant in number but the DNA can still be what is called "fragmented" and cause abnormal fertilisation.

I read a little bit on this but not much.  It came up when I was at the dreaded Zita West clinic and discussing the possible freezing of embryos with DP.  DP tends to drink a lot and I was saying that I wasn't bothered about this because I felt that, at 29, he'd bascially get away with it.  Out came the scary, laminated poster detailing the dire consequences on his sperm DNA and how, even if he came up fine on the standard morphology, motility and count tests, he should still cut down on alcohol.  To be fair, he has said he will in the run up to embryo freezing, if we go that route. 

I think a sperm DNA fragmentation test is quite expensive but it can be done.

That's all I know!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

I've done something awful. I went to a coupld of meetign this morning and teh room was hot and it was constant talkng, had two back to back and felt like death, head was spinning and hnds were shaking et and then they bought in a big plate of hot dogs covered with onions...... and its all i could smell and I thought I was gonna pass out.  And I ate one!!!  I've not eaten meat in 18 years (well there may have been acouple of drunken bacon sarnies during my late teens!), can you imagine, all the things I could have eaten, maybe a piece of free range chicken?  No a scabby factory farmed hot dog! I'm apauled at myself... they just smelt so good.  

I'll be back for personals later.... feling giddy so need to have a snooze.

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie as off out soon - re the sperm kicking in on day 3 of embryo development - I had read this on the Multiple Cycles thread a while ago when the ladies there were talking about sperm testing... may have been Lukey who said it I think (though I might be wrong!). They are a very knowledgeable bunch of ladies there and well worth a visit if you have any questions about sperm testing (I know some of us already post on that board).

Am pretty sure some of them have had it done, not sure where though xx

Also - *anna the third* - I saw from the Jinemed thread that you are thinking of going there - make sure you discuss taking steroids etc with them before you book, as I know they are not big on immune issues and usually only prescribe Prednol for a max of 5 days after EC.

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - it's ok, I'm pretty sure you can still call yourself a veggie, as there's next to no meat in them hot dogs!   Besides, you're going to need to get those triplets some protein - and if they were only going to waste...

My sis used to be a vegan before her kids. Then she started to eat bits and bobs. It runs on my mum's side, we're not usually bothered about red meat. But I've had real longings for red meat while I've been preggers. Mince, lamb, you name it. And creamy things.  

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I am just so hungry.  I've not stopped eating since i got home. Just had a big plate of cheese and branston pickle!    Did try to have a nap as feel all shakey but couldn't sleep as felt too rough.  Not sick, but lightheaded and shakey... is that low blood sugar?  Is that cos I've not eaten enough?  I did have a banana, cereal bar and 2 toast before I left the house this morning?

Bit worried as interviewing tom so can't really keep walking out of the room if I'm giddy or take snacks in with me!! Also none of my smart trousers fit!  How can I interview people in my scruffy combats??!! Had planned to go buy some bigger size trousers for work but really couldn't face shops.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would say you should eat more than that, yes - though I'm a fine one to talk. You'll have to take lots of things in with you to much on through the day!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Really?  That seemed quite a lot of breakfast to me!  Maybe I'll have to start having a bacon sarnie too with my new found carnivorous side!!  

Now I've eaten a few things think I'll try again with that nap! 

Did you have pains this morning?

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, but I had a bit of mucas this afty. I think if it's the plug it should be bloody, but I'm not sure.

You're eating for four don't forget - that's a few butties, innit?

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob is def coming out this week me thinks!

I'm so tired but just can't sleep. Keep trying but can't do it. Sure I'd feel better after a snooze.  Hate not sleeping when I need too.... its rarely a problem for me!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It'll get better! At least you're not being sick - I think that would be the worst.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God yeah I HATE being sick its nasty.... just the thought of it.  

Right gonna try again!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - remember how Phoebe in Friends had that craving for meat when she was expecting triplets??  

Miranda - Really looks like Bob is going to appear imminently!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG Laura - I wondered what you had done when I was reading your post!!!  I was veggie for about 5 years in my late teens.  A bacon sanrie brought me back to the dark side!!!  Was it a one off or will you be getting stuck into all things meat now!!??  As Miranda said it probably doesn't really count as meat anyway!!

LittleJenny  - Well done on the follies, no more cheek to me now!

Had my scan today and looks like I will be going in on Weds for EC a day earlier than originally planned.  I have a couple of huge follies which look like they are about to burst.  A bit scared about it all now...

Nix - Good Luck for tomorrow.

Have a good evening all.

Button xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Yes I know funny my sister brougt that up on Saturday and asked it I was going to trade eating meat with Tim!

Button - No, not planning to eat meat again, think I need to start being a bit more prepared with food during the day.  At the first meeting there was a pregnant lady there (she was quite big... maybe 7 months) and in the middle of the meeting she got out a ceral bar and started munching away... noone batted an eyelid. Maybe if I'd had something in my bag to eat I wouldn't have fallen off the veggie wagon.  Still can't believe I did it.  A hotdog??!!  Thats nearly as bad as eating a kebab!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello -just a quickie...

I haven't read all the posts recently so sorry if I missed anything!!! 

Just had a manic week with reports, parents evenings and goodness knows what else!!! Finally handed it  all in and thought I could relax today as am completely knackered.... when school says they've had a phonecall and we are being Ofsted inspected within two weeks!! ARghhhhhhh of all the things - we only had 3 weeks to go til summer!! Just my luck.... Anyway.... 

Just to say that I will probably be otherwise occupied in the next couple of weeks, so wanted to wish everyone the best for their scans and cycles and maybe even births!!! (Bob) !!!!!

Speak to you soon - roll on July!!!!!


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent been around for a while but my last BFN had really cut me up, I still have my bad days especislly yesterday, just tearful all the time.

We are going on holiday in a few weeks time to Spain and we are going to visit the IVI clinic in Alicante and have my bloods redone there as we are hoping to have our treatment there in October time. But I can only have my bloods done if AF arrives. I bet she wont this time. I am always cursing her when she arrives on my holidays. But I bet you she wont want to visit this time.

I hope everyone is okay.

Sonia xx

p.s I am still taking my DHEA.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sonia -   Good to see you.     for Alicante.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How you doing Jen? When is your scan?

Hi Sonia - enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello 

Just a quick update, Little Jenny Swoo and Liddy - you answered my post a few weeks ago.  I am doing last chance IVF with own eggs.  Unfortunately, despite 375mg of menopur daily since last Tuesday I have only produced two 10 mm follies.  They will decide on Thursday what is happening - probably IUI I doubt one miracle follie will grow in 2 days.  They wanted 3 follies to go to IVF, it is not looking good.

I am quite upset as in Feb, I got 2 follies on 150 menopur.  I seem to be going downhill fast.  I feel Spain and DEIVF is calling me now.  So sorry for bad news.  Will give update on Thursday.

take care

Love

Jane

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jane - some people  feel that dose makes little difference to amount of follies, have you thought about low stim IVF? Or is this def your last go?  CAn you not get them to continue with the IVF?  If your paying yourself I really think you should be given the option.  Anyway hope you've got 2 cracking eggs there whatever you decide to do.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- have you found some trousers for tomorrow?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Jane - I would go for IVF even with two - really I would, now that you've gone this far and are thinking it's your last go.

You've spent the money now, might as well give those two eggs the best chance. Plus, you never know what may come out on EC day.

Sonia - the best of luck for Alicante! Hope it's all good news.

Bugle - have a good few hectic weeks! Time to relax soon.

Laura - a kebab is all lamb! Well it should be anyway - hot dogs rarely have much actual meat in them - stop worrying! Did you get a sleep? I'm waking every hour needing the loo - please God let me have a peaceful night tonight.

Evening, Beach, Button and LilJen!

Good luck for tomorrow Nix  

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No!!!  I'm having a panic.  Casual stuff I'm ok as got some stretchy jeans and tee shirts which is what I normallywear but I really need smart.  I've been through entire wardrobe.  Got some black Linen trousers that I can do up but do look a bit tight. Most of my smart tops are wrap around so go tight round my belly.     What can I do!

Mirra - Do I actually want to know whats in a hot dog then No didn't get a sleep.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- what about a wrap dress?  or could you adapt trousers with some elastic and a safety pin then wear a looser top over x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember when Jamie Oliver explained what happened to the mashed, extruded remains of a battery chicken when all the meat had been taken off? Can't remember what he called it.

Hmmn, maybe you'd be better off with some actual meat...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks disgusting Mirra!!!!  

Beach, I don't own a dress!  I need to find a loose top then I can go with the linen trousers...  Ido have some casual loose tops, maybe I'lljust have to go with that.  Surely noone will say 'oh scruffy to me'?  Although they may comment when I pull my lamb kebab out of my handbag mid-interview!! Noones looking at me are they... I'm not being interviewed afer all! Maybe I'm worrying too much. 

Right I think I'm off to bed now.

Mirra - Hope you get a good nights sleep and all the action starts tom!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Lots of wee's?  Are you sure your waters haven't broke?  I think for many women thats how it feels, often there is not that big gush!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - it's just your bladder gets weaker and weaker - it's the one symptom I'd rather be without! I've had weeks of holding on to my bladder.

Why don't you sit in the meeting eating kebab in your pyjamas?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

still not heard from the Teksmeister re what microflare entails, trying to be patient but will be starting to hassle them if I haven't heard by Wednesday morning!

*Laura* - have been laughing at your sausage antics  all I want to know is - did it taste GOOOOOOOOD?  Hope you find something you're comfortable in tomorrow - if in doubt go for black! as the weathers not boiling. Might be worth investing in a couple of those belly bands in different colours - stretchy fabric thingys which enable you to wear your non-maternity clothes for longer as they fill in the gap between top and bottom - you can get them on eBay... I have one which I wear to keep belly warm when stimming.

*Mira* - hope you have a good night's sleep with as little widdling as possible  Has your chum had any IVF before this current cyle? ie before she found she had low AMH?

*Jane* - hi there - I would (and have in the past) push for the cycle to go ahead even if there are only two follicles... on my second cycle I was told I had two and somehow got 5 eggs 3 days later!  But especially if it is your last try with own eggs - even if you only got two eggs you wouldn't feel like you had wasted all the drugs/effort put in so far... you'd feel like you'd given them a full chance I think. Good luck hon    - let us know how you get on 

*Kazzie* and *Matchbox* - good luck for testing this week   

*Popsi *- hope you havenow strated downregging and that your cycle goes really well   
*
Button* - good luck for EC on Wednesday! lots of EWCM is a great sign that your follicles are producing lots of estrogen to ripen your eggs!   

*LittleJen* - glad its all going so well and that you have great follies  good luck!   

*Nikki *- sorry to hear about your FIL  hope he gets well soon  good luck with this next cycle   

*Nix* - good luck for EC tomorrow hon    hope you get some fab eggs!

*Sonia* - good to see you hon - sorry you have been so down  BFN never gets any easier does it?  Good luck with your appt in Spain   
*
Bugle* - hi  don't work too hard!

Sorry to those I have missed - hope you are all well 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Steph- the belly hands sound like a good idea, i'm sure you can buy expanders too for skirts and trousers.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Beach!

What are you up to today?

Is it your appointment tomorrow?

xx

Steph - don't blame you for getting impatient - I am the most impatient person in the world! Hopefully the main man will drop you a line soon.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah! I got 0 pts in that forst round of Scramble after the page disappeared!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir

Alex is working from home this morning so when he gets up going to have coffee and croissants. Need to go to garden centre for some pots for plants then hopefully dad is coming today and will be starting digging garden for patio area...will that's hoping x

What about you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, that sounds like a good day! I love getting things started and planted. I've got all the stuff out to clean the house, then I'll take the doggles out, then read I guess.

If the weather holds - which it hasn't in four and a half weeks yet - I'll sit outside and consider my toes.

Bit bored to be honest.  

I'll come and help with the patio instead!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- wish we lived closer to each other then we could do coffee. It would be lovely to have a long natter x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wouldn't it just? I would bake if you were coming!

Haven't done any baking for ages - maybe I should break out the processor.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought about making a pudding but haven;t got past the thought bit.....


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls
Not good news for me I’m afraid. Had the FSH test done on Day 2 which was Monday and it’s still astronomical at 18. I am gutted. I feel like everything is stacked against me having another cycle with my own eggs. I am going to give the HRT another 2 months out of sheer desperation but if nothing’s happened by August I am knocking that on the head as it obviously isn’t going to work for me.

Had my wisdom tooth out in the afternoon, so I had a fun filled hospital visiting day yesterday. Took ages to come round from my General anaesthetic…yukk!! Not had any sleep last night as I usually sleep on my front and of course my face was that sore that I couldn’t, so slept fit fully on my back from about 3 until 7. Just about to dose myself up with some more Codeine and go back to bed.

Merse - hope you are recovering well xx

Mirra – How you doing ducky??

Beachy – Thanks for the texts yesterday sweetie. Feeling sore and looking like a chipmonk today xx

Vonnie – I also have a bit of break through bleeding before my AF arrives properly. I always count my Day 1 as the day that I wake up with full flow bleeding, so for example, I got my evil AF pains and a bit of a bled on Saturday afternoon, but day 1 wasn’t until Sunday and I then had my FSH tested on Monday (Day 2).

Spoony – Hope AF isn’t too bad   Have you made any plans yet??

Kazzie – Positive thinking sweetie. Lets hope that they can’t do the lap and dye test for at least another 9 months 

Laura   I think that all the doctors that I have ever seen have always given worse case scenario. In this day and age it’s all about them covering their backs in this compensation culture. I am sure it must be very depressing for them to have to give you all the doom and gloom and not give you all of the positives, but that’s the way of this world sadly. Like you said Roozie is only iccle and I remember her being given the reduction speech and look at how things turned out for her. You’re healthy and young and yes there may be the chance of added complications, but it’s not impossible. You have to go with your heart sweetie. We are all right behind you. 
My MIL is great most of the time and like yours was brilliant after both of my ectopics, but struggles with my realistic attitude. She just thinks that it’s a matter of time and that if I have 3 full cycles then I will get my much wanted baby. It’s quite frustrating sometimes. 

Nikki 20008 – good luck with your tx xx

Button – Paul is back safe and sound thanks. Still tired from all of the boozing though!! 

Nix – Can’t answer your question hun. Hope EC went well and you got lots of lovely eggy’s  

Little Jen – Glad things are going well xx

Sonia – I am sorry that you are feeling down, a holiday will be just what you need. Relax and enjoy yourself xx

Jane – Keep positive, lots can happen in just a few days on the stimms  

Steph – How you doing. Made any decisions yet??

Right I am off back to bed to feel sore and sorry for myself
Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everone for the information on what counts as day 1 of cycle.  I'm have a bit more 'red' spotting and AF cramps today si I reakon she'll show her face soon so I think tomorrow will be my day 1 unless I get a full flow after 6pm

Have any of you take powdered wheatgrass as a supplement?
Thanks again


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Swinny - nice to see you but very sorry about the FSH.   I would still say it's worth another go though.  First off, you responded reasonably in January, which is a good sign.  Second, you still hear of success stories even with high FSH.  My sister's was 22 at worst and I think Swoo was 23 at worst.  I'd hate to see you give up too soon. And i really admire your attitude.     Are you taking DHEA already?  Also, I hope the tooth is doing better.

Miranda - if you feel like baking you can come up to my flat...  Is Bob showing further signs of wanting out?

Beach - hope you are still doing ok   - wish you could have a natter with Miranda.

Jane - I agree with Steph; don't let them pressure you if you want to go ahead.  I know it's a cliche but it seriously only takes one.

Steph - you are always so very good on the personals.  Hope you are doing ok and that you hear from the prof very soon.

Vonnie - I have taken wheatgrass powder.  It gave me the runs!  Not sure what it is supposed to to but I gather it is very healthy so can't do you any harm.  Also, you do sort of get used to the taste.  Either that or nobody wants to tell me that i have, in fact, turned into a goat...  

love to all...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sarah - can you not cycle with your FSH that high? Is it worth just giving it a shot even so? What are you going to do - get it tested every month till you get a good result?

LilJen - hello! No more signs - think he's thought better of it now.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

LilJen,
How many teaspoons of wheatgrass did you take and did you take it more than one a day?

Vonnie


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Vonnie - my wheatgrass is in sachets so I don't measure the amount.  I do take more than one a day.  It said 1-3 per day but 3 just gave me the runs too badly so I cut back to 2.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a quickie from me as I'm about to go to bed - had a hectic day - but I just wanted to  *Swinny*. Sorry to hear about your high FSH result but I think LilJen has said some wise words and her big sis really is testament to the fact that you shouldn't get too caught up with FSH results   Just out of interest have you had an AMH test done? I'm also sorry to hear about your lack of sleep due to your sore mouth. I'm a front sleeper too and have to be comatosed with alcohol to sleep on my back/side. As you can imagine I'm struggling a bit at the mo. Hope you get some relief and those painkillers do their job


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

I am back much sooner than expected!!! I really thought yesterday that being inspected was a bit harsh on top of everything else we've been through in the last year!!! and someone seems to agree with me!!! Frantically preparing all day, and last thing we get a phone call to say it's been cancelled!!! Yippeeeee.

So am now having a Very Relaxing evening, and will go back and catch up on everything that has been happening on here!!!

Speak to you soon,

Good luck


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popping on to say hello and hope everyone is well.....

Thanks guys for your lovely thoughts and support and also for understanding that I have came to the decision of moving on now... ...you are such dear friends and I will def be keeping in touch no matter where in the world we end up...  

Have sent a few PM's hope they got to you all Beach  ,..Steph...   as always thinking of you Merse too and Miranda gloves and newspaper at the ready...ok honey..... ...only joking will be tuning in on and off awaiting the arrival of the wee man...xx

Well had a few views..hopefully getting an offer soon then flights will be booked..removals and dogs booked so its just a matter of selling now...anyway will keep you all posted...take care my ff....



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx           Lots of luck and                ...to you all...xxxxx

hey where did that colour come from.... 

p.s tried to message on ******** but didnt work either...xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Shattered as long day at work.

Beach - Hows you doing?  did you get sme potting done?  Do you have hospital this week? 

Mirra - You still here?

Emma - what you been up to then?

Bugle - Glad inspection cancelled.  Can relax now... do you still have egg and spoon races at the end of term?

Sarah -    Bugger.  I agree with the others, I'd just find a clinic that will let you cycle whatever your FSH. 

LJ - When is scan?

Gab -Thanks for the PM, hope house gets sold soon!

I'm ok feeling qite anxious about Thurs, still bleeding a little, also worrying about that 4th sac.  Never thought I'd be worryng about toomany babies!

Still eating like a pig!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabs- thanks for pm, will be in touch shortly, have to let me have you mobile number xx

Laura-what time is the scan?  Got all patio area cleared today and the plants I wanted moving done so now it's a case of getting all the slate and slabs up, taking up some brick edging then the rebuilding can start.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Laura - my next scan is on Thursday; the one on Monday went fine - am responding fine.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its at 2pm.  Wish it was tomorrow get it over with.

Your aways so busy... you put me to  shame, my house is a bloody mess!

LJ - Did I miss that post?  How many follies you got?  Great yo should get some lovely eggies!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night all, got early start tomorrow.

XX


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls **** warning this is a me post **** 

I suspect you know the reason why -  this morning I POAS and got a stark white BFN - not really that much of a surprize with my SET but I really hoped that my instincts would be wrong and I would be pregnant.

I have my official Beta tomorrow but it's just a formalility as having been pregnant so many times before I just do not feel pregnant in the slightest.

Also I am not havng the lap and dye on Friday either which is a pain because I should have had it months ago but they said they had put me on the waiting list for me to find out that I wasn't on it!

The reason being I spoke to the nurses in the fertility unit who have said if they know I have had IVF I would be kicked off the list as seen as having gone private and they would definately be able to tell what I had done during the L&D because my ovaries would be swollen from being hyperstimulated. ( They are pretending I haven't told them )

I already had misgivings myself because of the clexane and aspirin I am currently on so wasn't too much of an issue until they said that I can't go back to the clinic for help until I have had the L & D - so Iam fed up that I will wait around again whilst I get another date for it but they did say it would be sooner because I booked in the L&P but don't trust that and can't help feeling that I am being fobbed off.

I haven't totally decided yet but may go for another cycle in August in Turkey depending on whether my doctor is there or not.

However the doctor wants to change me to long protocol without the pill which is fine but I wonder would it still be safe to try naturally the cycle I start the down regs on CD21 as I may have ovulated by then and could give it a go?

I know the chance of me getting pregnant naturally without meds is very slim but I would hate to think if I did get a surprize BFP then that I had compromised the pregnancy but also don't want to sit out a month if I don't have too.

I really hated taking the pill so I couldn't try naturally that month so hoping it's ok on the minute chance that it did happen?

Hope everyone is ok and will be back tomorrow for some personals when I have gotten over the disappointment a bit better.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Just had my bath, after my two fave progs, 10 Years Younger and Supersizers, and now you're all going to bed!   Mind you, I should too - I just have to wait for Pete to fall asleep so I can have the light on to read.

Karen - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time. There were even more hurdles for you with the PGD - you've really been through it. Take some time out - it's so necessary to clear your bod of all the drugs and your head of all the grief.

Laura - try not to worry too much, as there's bugger all you can do about anything at this stage! I would have thought the bleeding is that pool they saw and the fourth sac - the body has a way of dealing with these things most of the time.

LilJen - so... how many follies? We want to know! We won't kick you off for being a good responder you know!  

Beach - the patio's going to be fab, I just know it!

Gab - ta for the PM! It's getting so close now, the Big Move.... so exciting.

Bugle - yay for cancellations! When will you have to face that again? Next term now?

Emma - I've always wanted to sleep on my front, but my bazookas won't let me. I dream of a mattress with bap-sized holes in it! I went through a phase of sleeping on my back when we had the memory foam mattress, but we've moved that on to the other bed now, so I'm on my side. Good news is, I've stopped snoring like a warthog because of that!

xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

HI all 

*Kazzie* - Oh hon, I am so sorry it didn't work this time.  Sending you huge  I hope that you can try again soon - bear in mind that most clinics like you to have three months in between stimming, and it is good to take a little bit of time out to get your head round this last cycle not working/get the drugs out of your system etc. I'm afraid I've never had a LP and downregged, so don't know much about it/what the risk to the baby would be if you got a natural BFP - I know that (Dr) Nicks got pregnant while downregging though - hopefully she'll be along at some point (little Emily permitting!  ) and can tell you 

*Laura* - how did you get on at your meetings? did you end up feeling OK in what you chose to wear? Good luck for Thursday's scan hon    am sure we will all be thinking of you! 

*Swinny* - Bugger  so sorry hon, must be so bloody frustrating  - can't believe it is misbehaving so much after such a good response in January  - did you have it tested then? I really hope it comes down by August - will you go for it anyway in August if it hasn't? Even if it has to be with a different clinic? Sending you huge  - and hope your mouth heals quickly/stops feeling so sore very soon

*Beachy * - your garden is going to look fab when its finished  I really wish I had one! I have a lsmall flowerbed outside our back door, will have to make do with that!

*Gabs/Lolli* - hi hon, great to see you and thanks for the PM - really hope you get that offer on your house soon - please give my love and kisses to DH & DS - hope you are all well and happy and enjoying the summer 

*Bugle* - glad your inspection was called off and you will now have some weeks to chill out 
*
Vonnie* - good luck with starting your cycle soon   
*
Mira* - sorry you are bored! Think feeling bored/restless is a good sign that you are very ready! 

*Emma* - hi sweetie! 

*(Paris)Nix* - hope you got some fab eggs today!   

Think I might be coming down with a cold here as have had a sore throat for three days now (just on one side though)  - off to bed now! Will put up updated list before I go!

Love to all 

Steph


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment in July, treatment in August 2008? *Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment/considering donor eggs*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - June or July 2008 *Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nikki2008*4th ICSI cycle due to start June - first scan 23/06/08*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - due to start July 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH - next test ??/06/08*Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start July 2008
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - currently on OCP before baseline scan/start stimms 02/06/08 *Button76*
1st IVF - currently stimming - EC 18/06/08*Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - currently downregging - start stimming ??/06/08*Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - started downregging 12 June 2008*LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use - currently stimming - EC ??/06/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - currently stimming - EC 16/06/08? *PR Ladies who need to update after undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - waiting for update *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Kazzie40*1st IVF - flying to Turkey 28/5/08 - EC 02/06/08 - 8 eggs - PGD for translocated gene - ET 06/06/08 - testing ??/06/08*Matchbox*1st IVF - LP - LWH - ET 02/06/08 - testing ??/06/08*Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage  *Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - tested positive but miscarriage 8w4d  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative treatment cycle: * *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  Now scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sonia*3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - LP - tested negative 07/05/08  *Stephjoy*1st Natural IVF (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs) - Jinemed - tested negative 01/06/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*2nd DIVF - tested negative 24/05/08  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due ??/??/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate* on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - next scan 27/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/05/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> I've always wanted to sleep on my front, but my bazookas won't let me. I dream of a mattress with bap-sized holes in it! I went through a phase of sleeping on my back when we had the memory foam mattress, but we've moved that on to the other bed now, so I'm on my side. Good news is, I've stopped snoring like a warthog because of that!


  Oh Miranda, that made me laugh!! I said to dh when I was pg that they should make a mattress with boob sized holes in it! I also snored for England when pg! I used to wake myself up, look at dh and say what are you looking at, then fall back to sleep!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Karen


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ha ha, Rachel! I love the thought of you giving him the hairy eyeball then falling straight back to sleep!  

A friend of mine in the village made me laugh yesterday - but I'm worried I might be the same. Apparently her mum left the dog tied to the pram when her sister was a baby, outside Sainsbury's, thinking the dog would protect the baby.
She went and did her shopping, came out, untied the dog and walked the three miles home with the dog... but without the baby!  
Once she realised she rang the store and they brought the baby home in a store van...

Steph - poor you with your sore throat. Is it the crappy weather? I get swollen glands with changes in the weather and that's all it does at the moment, change.

Morning Beach!

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- bit miserable today isn't it.  any plans?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all.  For those who have been asking, I had my first scan on Monday and all is fine.  The ultrasound lady said it was too early to give an exact follicle number and I'd have to wait for my next scan (tomorrow) for that. All she said was that there were clearly at least 10 and that it would only get better from here.  No great big follicles emerging either - everything consistently small which she said was good.  So no exact numbers for you but she said I was responding very well.  Given that she was so positive and that she works for a fertility clinic, I have to says I think her job must be on the line now....  

Kazzie - really sorry about your BFN. As Miranda says, you really have been through it so take some time out.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ- good news on scan, so pleased to hear all is going well x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's good then! A nice big crop of evenly-sized follies... oh, what I wouldn't give for even five more years on my fertility. I'm sure I could persuade Pete to have a second given the time. You're so well prepared for the future with those eggs on ice!

Beach - it's such a horrid day I don't know! Perhaps the same as ever - walk dogs, eat and read.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm watchign JK then need to dry hair, go to post and supermarket then have pedicure booked in for 1pm. Other than that nothing else planned x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That mum is horrific, isn't she? Like she's been made up to look like a witch...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

i know she's horrid.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do these people not realise they're on national TV? Why don't they wash their goddam hair?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning!

Mira -  at your mate's story!  Mind you, the story sounds familiar!  There's a similar legend in my family - the  first time my mum took me out in the pram, she went to Boots to pick up nappies and stuff so parked me in the nappy aisle and then went off to get other bits.  She got everything paid up and left the shop, was walking down the street and then, apparently, had that weird "I'm sure I had something else with me when I went in there" feeling... oh yus folks, she'd picked up my nappies and left me in Boots! But I've had counselling and now I'm fine   

LJ - Looking good there hon, keep drinking the water and milk and pineapple juice and...blimey, I think they should provide a catheter to all stimmers frankly!

Kazzie hon -  hon you never know, it could possibly be a late implanter, maybe the blood test will show you something different than the HPT?  Take care hon and please don't rush into the decision for the next step.  Could your clinic not even give you an estimate of how long you're likely to have to wait for the L&D?  It might help you to decide which way to go next if they could at least give you some idea of when they could do that for you? 

Jane - is there anyway that you could persuade them to go ahead with IVF?  As long as there's at least one follie,  there's a chance, and it would be a shame to convert to IUI, particularly as this was going to be your last attempt.  Good luck honey, I hope you can persuade them 

BG - enjoy your pedicure. I was gonna have one the other day but I was so embarrassed at the state of my feet that I bottled it!  

Steph - thanks for updating the list hon, funny but I've got a sore throat too, it's been hovering for a while but now I'm starting to wheeze as well. Not sure why a sore throat seems to automatically lead to a chest infection for me - the joys of being asthmatic! Just what I need, potentially 2 ww with a racking cough!  So I'm sipping on the honey and lemon now, hoping I can knock it on the head!


Well I'm almost embarrassed to say this but EC went amazingly well yesterday - I got 15 eggs!     

Still in shock I've never had a response that good in all of our previous efforts, so maybe there is something to be said for reducing the dose and stimming for an extra few days (I was on 300menopur and .25 Orgalutran/cetrotide).  And this morning 6 have fertilised, which is not the most fantastic fertilisation rate, but it's better than before and the fact we have so many to play with makes a huge difference statistically.  Don't get me wrong, after what happened last time, I'm still not going to be counting my embies before they're hatched, but.... so far so good!  I need to see the doc today to pick up a scrip for heparin and then, if all goes to plan, we will still have at least 2 embies for transfer - currently provisionally booked for Friday PM - and we might even have some frosties! What a turnaround eh?!

Love to all (and please don't kick me off the thread for getting 15 eggs!)

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh. My. God. FIFTEEN? We've never had that many eggs from a PR before! Everyone will be following your protocol now!

And to have six fertilise is great - whoo!

you have a great chance this time - I have everything crossed!

 about your mum picking up the nappies and leaving the baby Nix behind. Guess it takes some getting used to, eh?

My parents left their dog on the beach once and drove the half hour home before realising. Fortunately he was picked up!
I have to get mine chipped as they've both lost their tags.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Cheers hon!  I have to say it was the weirdest protocol ever.  I started the cetrotide 2 days before AF turned up and then didn't start stimming until day 5 of this cycle.  Oh and 100mg of baby aspirin also from 2 days before AF until day 8 of cycle.

I wish there was a way of figuring out exactly what made the difference, especially as it's only 2 months since the last, soul destroying attempt. Was it the protocol or the fact I gave up work or a mixture of the 2?  Also I did yoga, concentrating on the poses that increase bloodflow to the pelvic region, was it that?  Then there's the increase in protein, I've been scoffing baked beans, cheese, red meat and drinking loads of skimmed organic milk as well as trying to drink more water, so that could have been what made the difference...?  Who knows!  But the point is, even if we don't progress further on this cycle it's fantastic to know that I am capable of producing a decent number of eggs 
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I found being off work made a huge difference for me, certainly. That IS a weird protocol... but it worked!

Fifteen... I still can't believe it - that's amazing!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - that is absolutely fantastic!!    What a bumper crop!  You must be thrilled. And having six fertilised is just great - it must be wonderful to have several embies "in the running".  It just goes to show that even a "poor responder" can pull it out of the bag in the right circumstances!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix- wooho, 15 is fantastic, I'm so pleased, you've got a bumper crop there mrs xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Kazzie -    so sorry  

Nix - Congrats on your fantastic crop of eggs and great that you have six to chose from for ET.  What's the max they transfer in France?  Any chance of sextuplets?  Sending lots of     that they behave themselves and are top quality and sticky ones


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

emmachoc said:


> Kazzie -  so sorry
> 
> Nix - Congrats on your fantastic crop of eggs and great that you have six to chose from for ET. What's the max they transfer in France? Any chance of sextuplets? Sending lots of    that they behave themselves and are top quality and sticky ones


EEK! SEXTUPLETS??!!  No I don't think so hon! I think 3's the limit here too! Thanks for all the congrats girls, not out of the woods yet though, we need to wait and see how many of them continue to develop but fingers crossed we'll have at least 2 viable embies on Friday   

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Kazzie - I'm so sorry hon.  

Nix - Blooming heck!  15!  Thats amazing!  And half a dozen fertilised... fab.   

LJ - Oh looking good!  

Mirra - Any develoments you should be telling us?  Any cramps or anything?

Emma - Are you coming home for the birth or staying out there?

Steph - Thanks for the list, have you heard from the dr yet?

Beachy -  

Well scan tom, scared and excited.  Odd I desperately want a scan but also don't if you know what I mean!  

Anyway just home... need a nap.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, no cramps or anything - just BORED. The weather is soooooo brrrrrrr. Just don't feel like doing anything!

Whoo! Scan tomorrow! Yay! Make sure you get those pix scanned in so we can see them all.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

They don't give pics at the EPU. So won't get any pics.    Told Tim to flirt and ask they lady anyway, you never know!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie from me as tired after EC today.  Got 11 eggs from 11 follies so am very pleased, think maybe I should get off this board now...  Just have to wait for call tomorrow to see how many have fertilised.  They are doing 5 IVF and 6 ICSI as DH had high levels of antibodies and they didn't want to leave it to chance with just IVF.  Not really sure what they means for us as antibodies are something that hasn't been discussed before.  Could look up on here but may just get me worried so I think I'm better off in the dark until tomorrow when I will know more.

Nix  - Well done Mother Hen, that's fab news.  Hope they continue to do well.

Laura - Good Luck for scan tomorrow and I hope it shows all is well.

LilJen - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow too.

Sorry this is short  Hi to everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi again

Laura good luck with the scan tomorrow - I have to wait about 7 more weeks now which seems like an eternity! Yes we've done the whole sports day thing - egg and spoon, bean bag on head, dressing up races and everything... we were on a bit of a wind down, so the inspection news was rather unexpected at this time of the year!

Mirr not long now! Hope Bob doesn't get too comfy and make you wait past your due date!

Gabs - good to hear from you - hope house sale goes well!

Nix congrats on 15 eggs!!!

LJ - you sound like you have a promising little crop too!!!

Beach, Steph, Emm, Kazzie, Ophelia, jennig (hows it going?), swoo and everyone else


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello

I have just had a really crap day and need some advice - hope someone may be able to help......

I started SP with 450 Menopur on Saturday (so today will be day 5). I had a scan to see how the follicles were looking and didnt have good news. There were 4 'potential' follicles. The Ultrasound lady (liz @ Lister) said that this may not be too much to worry about as it depended how long my cycle was, and as mine is very irregular we should stay positive.

I then saw the nurse who said that the news was not good and that my FSH level on CD2 was 40!!!!!! She said that we should see how the next couple of days go, next scan on Friday but that it looked like we would need to cancel. She then said did I want to see a doctor, so I did as I thought I may regret it once I had left the hospital! 

I saw Marie Wren and when she came to get me she had that grave look on her face, she advised me that she didnt see much point in us continuing as she thought it was a waste of money and that we should save our money for egg donation. She said that I could carry on until friday if I wanted too, which of course I do. 

Is is very unusual to see so little after 4 days stims? Am i kidding myself by continuing? I cannot believe my FSH is so high again - absolutely gutted! I thought I was doing so well and now we are back to the egg donation speech! Should I ask to carry on past friday?

They also said my lining is also thin - is this not to be expected as my AF has only just finished??

Sorry for rambling on about myself but really need some advice!

Ally x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - I wish I'd picked a different job.... everyone elses seem such fun!

Ally - Seems a bit early to thow in the towel.  I'd carry on until friday and see whats going on then.  If they said you have 4 potential follies thats a start surely?    

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ally - I don't get why they want to cancel with four follicles That's bizarre - especially at the Lister, who treat PRs.
You and they knew your bloods when you started, so why are they saying this now?

I must say, I didn't like Marie Wren at all - I had her for ET and the post-BFN cons and found her less than warm.

ask for jaya Parikh if you can get her.

put it this way, if I had cancelled with four follicles I wouldn't be sitting here waiting for Bob to arrive now.

It's not unusual at all to see any number from 0-40 onm day 4 - it always varies from cycle to cycle and from person to person.

By my reckoning you've already spent well over £700 on drugs and God knows what else on all the other bollix - carry on. You are the customer and it is your choice.

The thing that most raises alarm bells is that they let you start with an FSH that high without warning you it was that high - WTF? And weren't you on the pill before this cycle? That's the Lister's usual protocol. Why would they test your FSH if you've been on the pill?

Ask for some oestrogen to pep up your lining, if it's still thin at the next scan.The sonographer Liz I would trust over someone negative like Marie, really. She's realistic but not negative.

I know it's a big gamble with the cash, but the build-up and let-down is unbearable if you cancel, and you'd be none the wiser as to what might happen. You've already spent so much I'd just carry on.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

So sorry Ally   however I think that day 5 if too early to consider cancelling the cycle, 4 potential follicles means 4 potential eggs and therefore 4 potential embryos or am I missing somthing? Personally I would want to give it at least one proper try. Hope your scan on Friday gives you good news     I also started stimming on Saturday and my first scan is next week Monday, my clinic is not monitoring as closely as yours.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I'm no expert but my take would be as follows:

1. Day 4 is very early, especially if you have an irregular cycle so I would say if you've got 4 potential follicles then it is definitely worth continuing.  If they emerge into 4 follicles then you could have 4 eggs and that isn't bad at all - actual response is much more important than hormone levels.  

2. Having started, I don't see the point of retrospectively looking at your FSH and suggesting you cancel based on that.  If that was a factor in whether or not to cycle then they shouldn't have started you in the first place!!  Now that you've got going, see how it goes and how things are looking on Friday.

3. With the thin lining - I don't know much about that except that my sister was told the same thing when she had her ET.  It was 6mm then and her clinic like to see it at 8mm. Didn't stop her getting her BFP.

Button - well done on your fantiastic haul!  It must be such a relief after all your early worries. Now we all   for a great fertilisation rate.       And don't worry about posting here - between you and Nix today this seems to have morphed into the "high responder" thread and you two can boot everyone else off!  

Laura - good luck for tomorrow's scan    

Miranda - sorry you're a bit bored... 

Bugle - how's it going??


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much girls - what would we do without FF!

Yes I know I cannot understand why this started with the FSH so high!! I had the bloods done on friday and they didnt tell me until today! No i wasnt on the pill I am doing the SP with no pill. 

I want to try and continue - how long do you think I should give it? I ovulated last month on about CD21 if this is of any help? If I don't get anywhere do you think it would be worth monitoring FSH each month and grabbing the opportunity to try if it gets nice and low again??

Miranda - how is Bob?? Are you ready to go!!? 

Thanks 

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Give it until at least Friday - if your four have grown then it's worth it carrying on.

I'd really have a pop at them for letting you go ahead without telling you about your FSH - that's appalling. if they had told you, you might have put the tx off for a month or two. And you had managed to get it down so far, too.

I'm ready to go! I wish he was - that or the sun would start to shine.

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I think the jury is still out on whether it's worth waiting for a "good" month in terms of your FSH or whether it makes no difference.  From what I have read, I get the impression that the Lister is of the view that once FSH is raised it makes no difference which month you stim.  ARGC on the other hand definitely believe that a "good" month is going to yield better results so they are firmly into monthly testing and giving it a go on the best possible cycle.  It does seem as though they didn't even give you the chance to consider your options.  Given the extent to which you had got your FSH down - for which many congtratulations by the way - they should have discussed your latest result with you.  My personal view would be that given you are only 35 and have got your FSH down so successfully, it might well be worth waiting for your next good month and giving it a go then.  That said, this cycle isn't over yet and you have 4 potential follies so don't give up.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ally

I personally would continue and see how they go, I've seen massive growth spurts with an even lower dose of menopur than you're on so 4 at day 4 is good I think.  I had 10 on day 9 which weren't all that impressive size wise, although the doc decided to go ahead and trigger anyway, and we all know what happened between then (last Saturday) and yesterday (Tuesday)!  15 eggs... I have to keep saying it cos I still can't quite believe it (except when I get a twinge from my ovaries to remind me!)

I would be having very strong words with them about not mentioning the high FSH levels sooner, I can't believe they waitied until now, then tell you such a bunch of negative stuff that it puts you in such a quandary!  Worse, it sounds like they haven't even apologised for not telling you on the day!

Also I have experience of Marie Wren. I found her very cold too, didn't like her at all in fact, but put it down to me being oversensitive at the time cos I'd just had my tubes removed.  Sounds like I was right though!

So if I was in your position, I'd ignore her, keep up with the liquids, keep that tum warm and see what Friday brings...  hon
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks so much girls - heading the advice - on sofa with wheatbag on tum - taking tomorrow off work and just crossing everything!!!!!! 

I didnt take to Marie either but I too thought it was just because she was telling me something I didnt want to hear!!! We are all in agreement then!

Nix - congrats on your 15 eggs that is wonderful news - good luck with ET!

I am not sure how positive my 'potential' follicles are - I think they are not confirmed as follicles as they are so small! But yes stay positive - drink drink drink (water that is! was tempted to hit the bottle and take up smoking again this morning after my lovely 'chat' with Marie this morning!!) and get a good kip!!!!! I doubt my wailing into my pillow for hours this afternoon did much for my hydration!!

Just keep repeating my mantra of "i know better than them, we can do this" but its so hard to keep finding the strength from all the knockbacks!! 

LittleJenny - thanks for that - i am so confused about this FSH thing - so many differing opinions! I was so shocked earlier i didnt even think to tackle them about not telling me. This is not my first experience of this sort of treatment. I had my fsh levels done by my doctor 2 years ago - it transpires that my fsh was 63 but my doctor didnt tell me, he simply said that I had slightly raised hormone levels!!!!!! This is really playing on my mind tonight - so much wasted time x

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally I think an andral follie count seems to be more of an indicator of how you will respond rather than FSH. If I need to go again I think I would have a andral follie count over a few months and go when I have the most.

Have some red wine... its very good for lining! 

Right night night lovely ladies..... I will let you know how I get on tom.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurab - thanks for that and very good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Agree totally with Laura - for me, AFC is the KEY indicator of my likely response - never mind FSH AMH rubbish

good luck with the 4 - I'd give it a bit longer BUT as you know most poepel would have had more than 4 on day 4. however, i read constantly of women here with 2 eggs getting pg. QUALITY not quantity and you're young. good luck.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We are not most people on this thread! We are The Special Ones. The chosen few - chosen to get a chosen few very special follicles.  

I think 4 is GOOD!  

Laura - text me when you emerge from your scan tomorrow! 

The rest of you - nighty night!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Well my quiz show was on the telly tonight and OMG!!  it was the weirdest experience ever watching ourselves! especially as it was filmed back in November last year. I cringed so much  My hair is darker now and I'm half a stone lighter so felt like I was looking at a stranger! Can't believe how chubby my face looked! (though they say TV makes you look bigger than you are) the make-up they used didn't help I think!

And our voices were so squeaky  - from the nerves I think! it did bring back all the feelings though and I cried when it finished (happy tears) still can't believe it happened. My Mum happened to be round tonight - I was just about to take her home when we thought we'd just check to see if it was us tonight (we didn't know which date they'd show us), and it was - so she ended up staying (and crying too!) 

If anybody is interested, they are repeating it tomorrow afternoon at 4pm on Challenge (Sky 125). I have recorded it - if anyone wants a DVD drop me a PM with your address and I'll send one (once I've worked out how this DVD recorder works!) 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Steph - Congrats on being a TV star    In my previous job i did a lot of tapped interviews and hated listening back through them - I used to cringe at the sound of my voice!

Laura - Good luck for scan today   

Ally -   

Bugle - Glad the egg and spoon went well!  So pleased for you that all is going well with the pregnancy   

Hello to the rest of you    xxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

And now some personals....

*Nix* - 15 eggs - oh my word!!! what was the most you got before? Fantastic news  - and so pleased 6 have fertilised - hope they grow better than last time and that you may even get to blastocysts    

*Laura* - thinking of you loads and wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow - hope its all good news for you    Oh and thanks for the book hon - it came yesterday 

*Button* - 11 eggs from 11 follies is brilliant  - I hope the trend continues and you get 11 fertilised too! So pleased for you - good luck for that phone call tomorrow   

*Ally* - welcome to the thread  - I agree with the others - I think if you don't see this cycle through you'll always ask what if Four follicles is really not so bad (though I know it must seem it! and I hope they are all real follies  ) I have gone for EC before with 2 follicles (after insisting, and also last month when I did Natural IVF), and never regretted it, in spite of BFN. I think we regret the things we didn't do more than those we did, if that makes sense! I agree that it was very bad of them not to have informed you of your FSH being so high to start  I think you should carry on doing what you're doing, try not to worry and see what Friday's scan brings - better news I hope    Let us know how you get on, we will all be rooting for you  Have blown you some bubbles for luck 

*Mira* - perhaps that would be an idea you could pitch on Dragon's Den - matresses/beds with booby or preg belly shaped holes - but like those massage table which have a hole for your face! 
*
Emma* - thanks hon - I couldn't believe how common I sounded too - even though I'm Essex born and bred! 

*Beachy, LittleJen, Bugle* - hi 

Still waiting to hear from Jinemed  - gonna hassle them tomorrow if no email in morning 

 all - sorry to those I missed!

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh, also wanted to ask -

*Alegria* and *Droogie* - any news - did you start stimming?

Popsi - hope you are doing OK with the downregging 

Off to bed now, night night Em! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

I've woken up at sparrow's fart and am wide awake! Odd.

Steph - so exciting to see yourself on the box! I've PMed you my address for a copy - whoo!

Sorry to hear the Jin hasn't got back to you yet - sooo frustrating. Sometimes they're so quick and others...

It's always weird to hear yourself recorded - I always think I sound really slow and bored on tape. it was very odd to hear everyone's voices when we all met in Portsmouth too - like when Laura phoned from a different mobile than she texts me on and I couldn't work out who the heck was calling!

I knew who Gab was by the bonny tones, but most other people seemed to be Cockney/Essex/Standard British Speech!  

Now when I read all your posts I can hear you saying them.

Beach and Sarah - have you two got northern accents? Nicks - are you all Brummie?   My nephew's so Brummie it's untrue!

My stepchildren were very Scots when I met them, but now my stepson has a broad Dorset accent and my stepdaughter's somewhere in no-accent-land.

Emma - where's that bump/scan picture, birdie?

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quickie from me as need to go and clean bathroom, Steph, will you send me a copy as I've just checked and we don'y get the station free...

Morning Mir x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi 

just a quick one from me as i am sooo  hopeless at personals

mir - i think bob will be making an appearance in the next couple of days   .. waking early today thats what happened to my friend when she had her little boy

Ally - 4 is good honey they could contain 4 eggs i would be really happy with them, and even if they said they were a bit small its amazing how quickly they grow on the drugs .. keep drinking lots of water ane milk and keep your tummy warm

Steph- dr is not good ..  all the time and feeling realy nauseous !! not pleasant.. cant wait to start stimmin in 2 weeks  

Lots of love to everyone else

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Beach - Can you some and clean mine when you're finished?  

Mira - DH is away until Friday but I promise I'll take a piccie this weekend and post it on here.

Popsi - I've never had to DR but get used to the nausea 'coz when your tx works (PMA!) you may be feeling nauseous for quite a while  

Steph - Any chance of you posting/uploading some of your TV appearance on ** so I can see you too?

Right, off to Pilates - gotta try and burn off some my Cadbury's Heros


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146471.new#new


----------

